# AMD CPU/Socket Discussion Thread



## Darren

*AMD CPU Discussion Thread*​
*This thread can serve as a general discussion and news thread for all things pertaining to AMD CPU's and their respective platforms.*​
Original Thread:

This thread can serve as a discussion thread for the new AMD Processors (Ryzen) and APU's and the AM4 socket. My initial thread touted a March release date but that was inaccurate. I've compiled some info, but feel free to read through the thread and join the discussion.

This is what I've found so far, feel free to post more news as well. Sources at the bottom. Updated 1/26/17


AMD's new line of CPU's (Ryzen) and APU's will be part of the AM4 socket with DDR4 RAM. They plan to keep the same socket until 2020, meaning a 4 year life cycle.
Rumored release date is likely February-March 2017 with AMD stating they aim to launch before the end of the quarter (March 3rd) with a full lineup of CPU's and motherboards.
The highest performance Ryzen chip will have 8 cores,16 threads, 95 watt TDP, and a base clock of 3.4GHz+. Undisclosed models willbe filling in the lower price tiers. No dual core CPU's will be made, although a dual core APU is expected. This also means that they will be using a form of multi threading to run two threads on one core like Intel does with Hyper Threading.

40%+ IPC increase over Excavator CPU's, which is still a few generations past their last high end CPU's (Piledriver).
X370 (high end), X300 (high end ITX), and B350 (Mainstream) motherboards will support overclocking on any Ryzen chip. All Ryzen CPU's are unlocked, meaning the board determines if you can overclock, not the chip like Intel's K processors.
Blender demos show a Ryzen chip matching and even beating an Intel i7 6900K.













Sources: I mainly got this info from my own research but it was nicely compiled here, which is where I took most of my sources from rather than digging back up what I found before. Slides above are AMD marketing material.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5prnuw/psa_compilation_of_confirmed_amd_ryzen_details/
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11031/amd-set-to-launch-ryzen-before-march-3rd-meeting-q1-target
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3155...s-7-all-new-details-revealed-at-ces-2017.html


----------



## H4rdR3s37

We have to wait more for Summit Ridge. Bristol Ridge is just Carrizo with DDR4 support.

Zen has (almost) nothing to do with Bulldozer so there is hope.


----------



## StrangleHold

From what I hear AM4 socket will not fit FM or AM3+ processors. If nothing fits it, whats the point of releasing it 6 months before supposedly Summit Ridges release. Plus the AM4 APUs not coming till 2017. If its true about the boards in march, bet FX Zen Summit Ridge might be coming out before people thought.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

StrangleHold said:


> From what I hear AM4 socket will not fit FM or AM3+ processors. If nothing fits it, whats the point of releasing it 6 months before supposedly Summit Ridges release. Plus the AM4 APUs not coming till 2017. If its true about the boards in march, bet FX Zen Summit Ridge might be coming out before people thought.



I heard that those first AM4 parts will be Excavator based Carrizos with DDR4 support. There are few points to bring out AM4 platform without Zen:

- DDR4 supporting platform, AMD does not have any.
- Carrizo based APU will benefit from DDR4.
- AMD has always been upgrade friendly,"Buy AM4 platform now, upgrade to Zen later" makes some sense

It would be very good thing if Summit Ridge really comes earlier than somewhere around Q3-Q4/2016 but that seems unlike to happen.


----------



## StrangleHold

H4rdR3s37 said:


> I heard that those first AM4 parts will be Excavator based Carrizos with DDR4 support. There are few points to bring out AM4 platform without Zen:
> 
> - DDR4



Looks like you might be right. Socket AM4 Kaveri/Godavri/Bristol Ridge APU. Don't really see the point other then DD4. Bunch of people will buy them right off for the upcoming Zen. Then to find out the first ones will be low end boards. I would just dump all my money getting Zen out.


----------



## beers

They'd sell a shitload more APUs with integrated GDDR5 like the PS4 (I'd buy at least two right now).  Full size card crossfire GPU performance at the same cost as a system and one card sounds like a feasible price point to market at to me at least..

Sounds like another 'meh' offering before their hyped up additional 'meh' offering with Zen.  I'm hoping for another Athlon64 era but that doesn't seem entirely plausible at this point.  At least DDR4 should offer some more bandwidth (also, please quad channel) on the APU side.


----------



## Darren

I can never get excited about APU's. 

Hoping Zen is something worthwhile.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

beers said:


> Sounds like another 'meh' offering before their hyped up additional 'meh' offering with Zen.  I'm hoping for another Athlon64 era but that doesn't seem entirely plausible at this point.  At least DDR4 should offer some more bandwidth (also, please quad channel) on the APU side.



Zen's main architech was Jim Keller who has awesome record. Every CPU he designed was the best when it came out. So we might well get another Athlon64 era.


----------



## Darren

I remember hearing how Bulldozer was "it". 

It was not "it". 

I'll wait and see how it turns out but I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Okedokey

Darren said:


> I remember hearing how Bulldozer was "it".
> 
> It was not "it".
> 
> I'll wait and see how it turns out but I'm cautiously optimistic.



This.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Darren said:


> I remember hearing how Bulldozer was "it".
> 
> It was not "it".
> 
> I'll wait and see how it turns out but I'm cautiously optimistic.



Jim Keller did not design Bulldozer. If Zen is failure, that will be Keller's first CPU design failure.


----------



## Okedokey

You're assuming one man has the future of a whole company.  Not the case.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Okedokey said:


> You're assuming one man has the future of a whole company.  Not the case.



If Zen architechture is superior and manufacturing process at least "good enough", then why not? Keller was Zen's main architecht, so one man had future of (almost) whole company.


----------



## Darren

H4rdR3s37 said:


> Jim Keller did not design Bulldozer. If Zen is failure, that will be Keller's first CPU design failure.



I never said he did. I just remember when I was first building a machine in 2011 everyone was all hyped for Bulldozer and how it was going to be really good and bring AMD back into the CPU game. I got an AM3+ board for partially that reason when I first built my machine. Then it came out and it was marginally better than the Phenom II line. 

I also think that AMD has probably got it a bit more figured out judging by their marketing material. I'm really hoping it's good, but I'm not getting excited for something until I see some numbers.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Darren said:


> I never said he did. I just remember when I was first building a machine in 2011 everyone was all hyped for Bulldozer and how it was going to be really good and bring AMD back into the CPU game. I got an AM3+ board for partially that reason when I first built my machine. Then it came out and it was marginally better than the Phenom II line.
> 
> I also think that AMD has probably got it a bit more figured out judging by their marketing material. I'm really hoping it's good, but I'm not getting excited for something until I see some numbers.



Idea behind Bulldozer architechture was to bring huge amount of integer cores at low cost and power consumption. It did that. Bringing 8 cores into mainstream was something I waited long time. Single thread performance lacked but I still haven't found single situation where my Piledriver's single thread performance really hurts compared to Phenom II (I owned Phenom II for years). In other words, Piledriver's single thread performance is good enough and with 8 cores I can run 2 virtual machines and do basic things same time, something was quite impossible with Phenom II. I still would take 8-core Piledriver over any quad core Intel. Those who have no use for 8 cores may disagree.

Bulldozer's main problem was and is still manufacturing process, 32nm is just too old when Intel has 14nm. Because bad process, AMD didn't even bother to fix Bulldozer bugs that prevented reaching higher clock speeds. Also software still relies heavily on single thread performance and legacy instruction sets. Bulldozer was not designed for those. It's now year 2016, so few predicted this situation around 2006 when Bulldozer design was started.

About that hype. It was long known that Bulldozer will offer 8 cores with mainstream price. Also it was known that legacy instruction set (like x87) and single thread performance will be worse than Phenom II on same clock speed. So those who waited Bulldozer to crush Phenom II on SuperPi, got disappointed. But that thing was clear over year before Bulldozer actual launch.

To put it another way: Bulldozer was designed to run well threaded software that uses mostly modern instruction sets. Zen is designed to run software now available (single threaded software with legacy instruction sets). I expect that Socket AM4 Zen's will be at most 4-core+HT CPU's, so 6 core+HT and 8-core+HT CPU's will require more expensive socket. Unless 8-core Zen+motherboard cost under 400 euros, I have little interest for Zen. Those who have no use for 8 cores may disagree again.


----------



## Darren

If anything, my 8320 has aged better than I expected now that more and more things (primarily games in my case) are making use of all of my cores. When I switched from my Phenom II 955 X4 to my 8320 I hardly noticed a difference. Primarily because as you said their single core performance weren't terribly different and that was in 2013 when games were using a quad core at the most. Now I'm seeing newer games like GTA V, Just Cause 3, and Fallout 4 actually using all 8 of my threads and the chip still performs great for pretty much everything I do.

I fully understand why Bulldozer wasn't a success. I'm just keeping my expectations within reason. I really like AMD for a lot of reasons, but they've got a lot of progress to make to competitively get back in the CPU game.

Also I'd be pretty surprised if AMD didn't push a 12+ threaded chip on the AM4 platform.


----------



## spirit

Yes Darren but just as you're finding things are using the cores, you say it's time to upgrade, so was having 8 cores worthwhile when just as you found things were using them it was time to upgrade? 

Meanwhile, in the i5 2500K camp...


----------



## Okedokey

And the 2500K is still faster by quite a bit.


----------



## H4rdR3s37

Darren said:


> Also I'd be pretty surprised if AMD didn't push a 12+ threaded chip on the AM4 platform.



AM4 platform should support 95W CPU's max (pretty old information though). Considering that Intel's quad core (i7-6700K) is rated at 91W, 8 Zen cores at 95W with reasonable clock speeds sounds very challenging. AMD also previously told that multiple socket don't bother customers. In case Zen is really competitive against Intel's mainstream products, there is no real need to put 8 core CPU on mainstream socket.

Zen engineering samples are expected to be ready within four months, hopefully some leaks give more accurate information


----------



## spirit

Okedokey said:


> And the 2500K is still faster by quite a bit.


I'd be using it now but I was fortunate enough to be able to upgrade to an i7 for free. My 2500K is still going strong in another machine and I'm sure it will be good for a few more years to come yet. The 2500K itself is already 5 years old and my 2500K is nearly 4 years old. How time flies!


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Yes Darren but just as you're finding things are using the cores, you say it's time to upgrade, so was having 8 cores worthwhile when just as you found things were using them it was time to upgrade?
> 
> Meanwhile, in the i5 2500K camp...



The amount of money spent on your 2500K and motherboard was roughly what when you purchased it new? My motherboard at $100 and the 8320 at time of purchase was $160. Throw the air cooler in there for good measure because we all know AMD stock coolers are worthless and that's $290 USD. I'd guess that was probably cheaper than your setup. Also, I almost never stress my computer except for gaming and for gaming, particularly when I got it, the 8320 was equivalent in pretty much everything. Still holds true today really. 

Slightly out of date but meh. Skip to 6:40 if you want to just see results.






Yeah I want to upgrade, but that's mainly because I just want to upgrade.  I still am held back way more by the 7970 than the 8320 for what I do. The amount of times I'm truly limited by my CPU are few and far between and usually a result of mediocre optimization.


----------



## beers

Okedokey said:


> And the 2500K is still faster by quite a bit.


Depends on the bench really.  Integer/FP workload, various instruction sets, degree of multithreadedness.  The FX are usually negatively viewed on specific workloads as a blanket statement and are underrated for a lot of other workloads.


----------



## Okedokey

Most consumer applications will show that the 2500K is stronger part.  You can always find synthetic applications that will show otherwise, but as a general rule the 2500K still is better.



Darren said:


> I almost never stress my computer except for gaming and for gaming, particularly when I got it, the 8320 was equivalent in pretty much everything. Still holds true today really.



No, just no.  The 8320 is consistently slower in gaming, always has been.  The 8320 was a dud-part, hot, power hungry and relatively poor performance.  Anyone who says otherwise is either delusional or selective in their data reviews.

The benchmarks you showed above are bs, running a CPU at 1440p becomes GPU limited that's why the OCs made very little difference.  If he had have used a suitable GPU, or SLI/CF it would've made a huge difference.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> The amount of money spent on your 2500K and motherboard was roughly what when you purchased it new? My motherboard at $100 and the 8320 at time of purchase was $160. Throw the air cooler in there for good measure because we all know AMD stock coolers are worthless and that's $290 USD. I'd guess that was probably cheaper than your setup.


It was about £300 which is $440 USD, but I live in the UK and stuff is more expensive here than in the USA. I can't remember how much the 2500K and an ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 cost in March 2012 in the States, granted more expensive than the 8320 and a mid-range 970 board but I think it was worth it. I bought a higher-end board than you too so would have increased the price of my setup, I could have gone with the regular P8Z68-V or another Z68 board in the £80-120 region, likely still got my 4.3GHz overclock completely stable because 4.3GHz is a fairly 'average' overclock for a 2500K (my CPU and board had way more to give but my cooling wasn't great so it wasn't really stable past about 4.5GHz) and saved about £50-60 in doing so. Could have gone with P67 if I only wanted to overclock the CPU to save even more. Could've gotten a P67 board to match the board you have (the chipset 'second from top' if you get what I mean) and would still likely be using that too. 

If you bought an FX-8320 and a higher-end board, like the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 maybe (my guess is that board cost about the same as my P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3), both new in 2012 then yeah the AMD setup would have likely been cheaper but not by a lot (remember the price of the 8320 has dropped since its launch some 4 years ago), but I'd argue the Intel setup had more longevity. Sorry!


----------



## Darren

440 USD vs 300 USD is a huge difference. If you did gaming performance side by side then the 8320 is clearly the better purchase for a teenager that works a near minimum wage job while in high school. It plays games that I want it to just fine, it was affordable and good price for the performance I got out of it, and it still does just fine. 

This thread is about the AM4 socket, not the processor I bought two years ago. Move along.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> 440 USD vs 300 USD is a huge difference. If you did gaming performance side by side then the 8320 is clearly the better purchase for a teenager that works a near minimum wage job while in high school. It plays games that I want it to just fine, it was affordable and good price for the performance I got out of it, and it still does just fine.
> 
> This thread is about the AM4 socket, not the processor I bought two years ago. Move along.


Yeah but Darren your board was way cheaper than mine. Like I said, I could have knocked about £50-60 off my board, maybe even £70 at a push if I had gotten a board like yours. You're looking at $365 if that was the case or gone even lower with a lower-end chipset (that would have started to compromise overclocking though). 

Anyway, let's just wait and see what the new CPUs are like. Really hoping they're decent so that the price of the Skylake or next gen Intel CPUs can come down to get some good rivalry going again. The Skylake CPUs are more expensive than the previous generations (which were all priced about the same from Sandy to Haswell or Broadwell, typically about £160 for the i5 K model and about £220 for the i7 K model). I know Intel will likely say they're more expensive because they have more technology, eg DDR4 support, but really I think it's because of lack of competition.

If AMD can produce a quad or hex-core for about £150 that can perform as well as an i5 6600K, overclocks well and runs cool then I think they'll be onto a winner. It'd be nice to have a proper i7 competitor too (maybe 8 cores for about £220 or so which is what the 4790K was priced at) because the 8320 and the 93xx and 95xx CPUs didn't really compete with the i7s (especially the 93xx and 95xx running hot and being very picky about which boards they worked in). Hopefully the new CPUs will run on a die smaller than the 32nm die the FX series ran on (didn't realise they were 32nm until now!) and that should mean temperatures and power consumption is reduced and it might also mean better overclocking, though actually the 28nm Sandy Bridge chips overclocked better than the 22nm Ivy Bridge and Haswell chips.


----------



## beers

I'm hoping for some of the extreme figure rumors to be true such as 32 threads.  Even if each core is pathetic, that and being paired with ddr4 gives you a lot of available resources in a hypervisor environment


----------



## spirit

beers said:


> I'm hoping for some of the extreme figure rumors to be true such as 32 threads.  Even if each core is pathetic, that and being paired with ddr4 gives you a lot of available resources in a hypervisor environment


AMD at it with the 'MORE CORES! (or threads)' idea again!  

Nah if they do come with a 16 core / 32 thread chip that would be interesting to see how it would perform.


----------



## Darren

Hopefully this is included with the newer chips.

https://twitter.com/AMD/status/684750076611186688


----------



## beers

Why does that look like the same heatpipe design with a bigger fan?


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Why does that look like the same heatpipe design with a bigger fan?



At least they finally realized that dinky little sorry excuse for a "cooler" wasn't enough for an 8320 or even 6300 at stock clocks. My roommates 6300 was permanently throttling at 70oC while he ran it at stock clocks. Little jet engine had inhaled so much dust. 

Hopefully this signals that stock coolers won't be totally useless this time around.


----------



## Darren

Forgot to post this here but the AM4 socket and motherboards should be in stores within the month I'd expect.

The new line of AM4 APU's called Bristol Ridge will be unveiled alongside the Polaris GPU's on June 1st.

Highlights

Excavator 28nm Chip (not 14nm Zen)
First AM4 chip
DDR4-2400 RAM Support
20% graphics increase over Carrizo/Steamroller APU's
Dual and Quad Core variants
35 and 65 watt TDP variants
Crossfire support
Up to 3.7/4.2GHz turbo clock speed
Expected to have mobile versions

For those of you that don't follow or know AMD's recent architectures I've put together a list of their progression. They have both code names and product line names, which is confusing. These are all of the architectures that were based off of the initial Bulldozer chips. It took me a while to get this all figured out because AMD didn't know what the hell they were doing for a few years. 

Each marked increase is over the previous generation and are guestimations from the reading I've done. IPC increases are clock for clock and not accounting for clock speed changes. Again this is a rough outline but should give you an idea of what they've been doing. I didn't really appreciate how much improvement had been made over Bulldozer from the start.

*Bulldozer AM3+ CPU's (FX 4100, 6100, 8150)*

IPC = Bad
4100 had a TDP of 95 watt with a 3.8GHz turbo, compare to Bristol Ridge below

*Piledriver/Vishera AM3+ CPU's (FX 4300, 6300, 8350, 9590)*

Currently the "high end" desktop CPU's
15-20% IPC increase
*
Steamroller/Kaveri FM2+ APU's*

Die shrink to 28nm but still Bulldozer based
10-15% IPC increase

*Excavator/Carrizo FM2+ APU's*

10-15% IPC increase
30% graphics performance

*Excavator/Bristol Ridge AM4 APU's*

10-15% performance increase due to DDR4 RAM
Down to 65 watt TDP for a quad core at over 4GHz in addition to the 8 graphics cores

So we're several steps past the efficiency of the Vishera chips at this point and on significantly lower power consumption and similar clock speeds. These should make viable laptop chips, which are planned. It also will be nice to give the market time to get a good basis of AM4 boards and lower prices before Zen rolls out. The combination of APU's and CPU's into a single socket is a good move as it will allow people to truly start out budget and eventually be able to upgrade to a high end CPU.


http://wccftech.com/amd-7th-generat...res-4-x86-excavator-based-cores-8-gcn-30-cus/
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10223/amd-bristol-ridge-in-notebooks


----------



## Intel_man

I just hope AMD gets their **** together and make something that can compete with Intel's performance chips. Maybe not 5960X performance, but definitely as a minimum, compete with the 6600k and if they can the 6700k. 

I'm getting sick and tired of Intel's pricing based solely on their mentality of "Because we can and what are you going to do about it? Go AMD? LOL".


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I just hope AMD gets their **** together and make something that can compete with Intel's performance chips. Maybe not 5960X performance, but definitely as a minimum, compete with the 6600k and if they can the 6700k.
> 
> I'm getting sick and tired of Intel's pricing based solely on their mentality of "Because we can and what are you going to do about it? Go AMD? LOL".



What you don't like paying $340 bucks for a 6700K that's only 25-30% faster than the 2600K that came out 5 years ago? Also might be wrong but I think some of that percentage is just from clock speed increase. I'm kinda fudging based off some benches I found but it's obvious they're so expensive because they have nobody to compete with. It's crappy but when AMD can't make anything more than budget that's what happens.

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-2600K-vs-Intel-Core-i7-6700K/621vs3502

I still think Intel will sit at the top for the true high performance chips but I think AMD will definitely fill into the 6600K/6700K performance bracket and be priced competitvely, which is what's needed really.


----------



## spirit

If AM4 is going to be here within the next month then that's sooner than I was expecting, even if the Zen chips don't arrive until October! Good to see AMD moving again!

I have a feeling that hardware enthusiasts are holding their breath for Zen more so than any other hardware release in a long time! I certainly am and I'm by no means an AMD CPU fan (also in the literal sense, of course ).


----------



## Intel_man

From the black hole benchmark, the 6700k is 18% faster then my processor per core. Which isn't much. considering a 4 year difference.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I just hope AMD gets their **** together and make something that can compete with Intel's performance chips. Maybe not 5960X performance



Ask and you shall receive apparently.

http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-cpu-performance-double-fx-8350/









Looks like they have an 8 core Summit Ridge "Zen" CPU slated for October launch and even higher gains than expected

I'm dubious of this claim, but apparently they originally stated 40% increase clock for clock over Piledriver is looking to be more, even 60%.


----------



## Intel_man

Yea... except the 6950X is coming out... 


But I do hope what AMD claims in that article is true. Maybe Intel will reduce their prices.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Yea... except the 6950X is coming out...
> 
> 
> But I do hope what AMD claims in that article is true. Maybe Intel will reduce their prices.



But the 6950X isn't anywhere close the market that Summit Ridge is aiming for. The 5960x costs $1k right now, and this chip is probably going to be 300 or so.


----------



## Intel_man

If it can beat the 6800K at launch, we'll see.


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> If it can beat the *6800K* at launch


----------



## Intel_man

LOL

not THAT 6800k. You know... the Intel one that's worth buying.


----------



## Okedokey

We've seen all of this before.  Bulldozer was the classic.  Lets wait and see, but I am sure intel has several options to drop if anything comes close.


----------



## Darren

Okedokey said:


> We've seen all of this before.  Bulldozer was the classic.  Lets wait and see, but I am sure intel has several options to drop if anything comes close.



Oh it'll definitely "come close". Benchmarks clearly show that. 

Bulldozer performed poorly even in benchmarks before release and received much less coverage and scrutiny than Zen. There's a lot more transparency by AMD with these chips because of Bulldozer being what it was. Also, benchmarks don't lie, there's clearly a massive improvement here in raw power.

Also I'd like to point out that I'm not hoping/expecting AMD to perform better than Intel at the top of the line. And neither are they because they're not trying to with Summit Ridge. What they are focusing on is bringing themselves back into mainstream market. As nice it is to brag that "your" brand has the best doesn't change that the vast majority of sales and thus revenue happen at a 2-300 price point and not 1k. AMD's assets are a fraction of Intel's and have continued to dwindle. They need to reestablish themselves as a functional business before blowing insane research and development myoney on being the best. I'd be flat disappointed if Intel didn't have the top performing chips as they're many magnitudes larger as a company.

What I'm excited about and the most impressive thing here is how much of a jump they're making. Even the 40% increase, let alone double in some applications.


----------



## Okedokey

Hmm im not sure I agree with this mate.  Bulldozer made outrageous claims at the time, and often, benchmarks are synthetic and are chosen to be advantageous to strengths and avoid weaknesses.  There is really no evidence to date that they will match Intel even at the lower price points.  It will depend greatly also, on what intel does with binning Kaby Lake. They can easily afford to even make a loss to neuter the AMD release.  

I guess we will see.


----------



## Darren

Summit Ridge is confirmed to have an 8 core 16 thread high end CPU with a 40% IPC increase over Excavator. All of this is coming from AMD marketing, so take it with a grain of salt, but they're at least confirming what's already been speculated.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/10391/amd-briefly-shows-off-zen-summit-ridge-silicon


----------



## Intel_man

So AMD's going to do their version of Hyperthreading? Sweet.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> So AMD's going to do their version of Hyperthreading? Sweet.



Yup! That's been known for a while. I'm just surprised they're already jumping in with an 8 core and 16 threaded chip.


----------



## Intel_man

Now... compete with the 6950X for half the price!



I may jump ship if that ever happens.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Now... compete with the 6950X for half the price!
> 
> 
> 
> I may jump ship if that ever happens.



I'd be shocked if it did. I still don't understand why you camp out in the super high end market. What do you use your CPU's for that would need that?


----------



## Intel_man

AutoCAD, Civil3d, heavy CPU loaded simulation games... among other stuff.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> I'd be shocked if it did. I still don't understand why you camp out in the super high end market. What do you use your CPU's for that would need that?



Also, e-weiner.

If I had a bunch of extra cash a dual 22c Xeon build (http://ark.intel.com/products/91317) would equate to be a 15" black dong.


----------



## Intel_man

Speaking of e-wieners....

I wish I had bought the evga X58 SR2 when I bought my system. Those things are like rare as a unicorn nowadays.


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> Those things are like rare as a unicorn nowadays.


Probably because they all died/failed  

They seemed pretty awesome when they came out but it looked like there were a lot of issues with QC as well


----------



## Intel_man

Yea probably. But you gotta remember, that board was offered during the period evga still offered lifetime warranty. 

Still... what a sick board that was. Running dual X5690's would destroy everything in it's path even to this day.


----------



## spirit

Intel_man said:


> Yea probably. But you gotta remember, that board was offered during the period evga still offered lifetime warranty.
> 
> Still... what a sick board that was. Running dual X5690's would destroy everything in it's path even to this day.


I've just found one on eBay with two X5650s and 12GB of Corsair DDR3 2000MHz for £500: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVGA-SR-2...448046?hash=item1c676f8cae:g:RxAAAOSwq5pXQe~4

Better than AM4.


----------



## beers

spirit said:


> Better than AM4.


Shots fired.

What about the comparatively weak IPC/single thread deficiencies of the x5650 in comparison?

This scenario seems backwards for once..


----------



## spirit

beers said:


> Shots fired.
> 
> What about the comparatively weak IPC/single thread deficiencies of the x5650 in comparison?
> 
> This scenario seems backwards for once..


Hahaha I was joking.  I honestly have no idea how these old Xeons perform these days, never had to look at benchmarks or anything for them. Pretty sure the country was in recession when X58 was new so nobody could afford any of it anyway.


----------



## Intel_man

The X5650 is just a lower binned X5690 which is essentially a dual QPI enabled version of what I'm running right now. I'm sure the X5650 can OC to around 4.0 without much problems. Granted though, I'd rather run the X5690 over the X5650.


----------



## Intel_man

*AMD Zen motherboard chipset design issue may add to costs*
http://hexus.net/tech/news/mainboard/93896-amd-zen-motherboard-chipset-design-issue-may-add-costs/


> In particular, reports say that the ASMedia chipset's _"USB 3.1 transmission speeds drop dramatically as circuit distance increases"._ To remedy this motherboard makers will have to add retimer and redriver chips, or even an independent USB 3.1 IC chip, or else end-user USB 3.1 connectivity performance will be under par or may even not work properly.
> 
> The above complication will add an unwelcome build cost for AMD Zen motherboards of between *US$2-5*



I wonder how much extra that will actually end up being for the consumers if any at all?
*
*


----------



## StrangleHold

From reading this only applies to the headers for the case USB 3.1 ports. Don't know, it doesn't look like the distance from the CPU socket to the motherboard USB 3.1 ports and the boards USB 3.1 headers are all that different. Maybe its a fluke and some cases have cheap USB 3.1 wires to the case ports.


----------



## Intel_man

Probably. Not sure how big of an impact that would be though... considering how there's not a lot of devices that use the 3.1 standard right now.


----------



## Calin

This seems fake but worth a look.
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52796...tured-asus-rog-crosshair-vi-impact/index.html


----------



## StrangleHold

Don't know. From my gut I call fake. Being a ROG Crosshair IV. But only has 2 memory slots.


----------



## beers

StrangleHold said:


> Don't know. From my gut I call fake. Being a ROG Crosshair IV. But only has 2 memory slots.


Eh, maybe, although they indicated Impact which is along the lines of the other mini ITX offerings with the same name.  Most of them have 2x DIMM slots as well.


----------



## Intel_man

http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-es-benchmarks/

Leaked Zen benchmarks.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> http://wccftech.com/amd-zen-es-benchmarks/
> 
> Leaked Zen benchmarks.


I'm slacking.


----------



## StrangleHold

Doesn't look bad, considering its 800mhz slower then the i7 4790. Just one test though, who knows.


----------



## Darren

New Zen chip is on par with the 6900k clock for clock. Looking at a Q1 release next year. 

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3109...its-zen-cpu-can-compete-with-intels-best.html


----------



## Intel_man

Is it still on course to Q1 release for 2017? 

Skylake-X (replacement to the Broadwell-E) is on course for Q2 2017...


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Is it still on course to Q1 release for 2017?
> 
> Skylake-X (replacement to the Broadwell-E) is on course for Q2 2017...


It originally was rumored to be Q3 or Q4 of this year. They just now announced it being Q1 2017


----------



## Darren

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/amd-ceo-lisa-su-reconfirms-zen-release-in-q1-2017.html


----------



## Darren

Some leaks seem to suggest that the new SR7 chip will feature 8 cores and 16 threads up to 3.5GHz and performing better than the i7 5960X. MSRP is listed at $499 vs $999 for the 5960X.

If this is even close to true Summit Ridge should be an interesting launch. That's a pretty tall claim though. I'm looking forward to what the SR5 offers as that'll probably be more along the lines of what I can afford. 

https://www.mobipicker.com/amd-zen-8-core-sr7-flagship-priced-499-powerful-999-intel-i7-5960x/


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> Some leaks seem to suggest that the new SR7 chip will feature 8 cores and 16 threads up to 3.5GHz and performing better than the i7 5960X. MSRP is listed at $499 vs $999 for the 5960X.
> 
> If this is even close to true Summit Ridge should be an interesting launch. That's a pretty tall claim though. I'm looking forward to what the SR5 offers as that'll probably be more along the lines of what I can afford.
> 
> https://www.mobipicker.com/amd-zen-8-core-sr7-flagship-priced-499-powerful-999-intel-i7-5960x/


Sorry if I sound skeptical, but I have to say, I don't believe for a minute it will perform as well as the 5960X given AMD's track record over the past decade or so, but I could be proved wrong.


----------



## beers

spirit said:


> past decade or so


Hey the a64 domination era was in there.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Sorry if I sound skeptical, but I have to say, I don't believe for a minute it will perform as well as the 5960X given AMD's track record over the past decade or so, but I could be proved wrong.


I don't really believe that either but if they're even in the ballpark that's an absolutely massive increase from previous offerings. And it's half the MSRP.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> I don't really believe that either but if they're even in the ballpark that's an absolutely massive increase from previous offerings. And it's half the MSRP.


Just having something that can rival the i7 or even an i5 would be a massive increase for them.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Just having something that can rival the i7 or even an i5 would be a massive increase for them.


Hence the SR3, SR5, and SR7 product lines.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> Hence the SR3, SR5, and SR7 product lines.


Looking forward to seeing how they really perform when the CPUs are released. Maybe AMD can start to represent real value for money again, which they haven't done for a while, or perhaps move away from the 'value' stereotype and more into the 'we are actually rivaling Intel on a performance-basis rather than just a value-basis now' idea (since the Phenoms and Vishera were cheaper than the Intels in their day and performed decently when compared to the equivalent Intel, but only really had value and maybe DDR2 backwards-compatibility going for them).


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Looking forward to seeing how they really perform when the CPUs are released. Maybe AMD can start to represent real value for money again, which they haven't done for a while, or perhaps move away from the 'value' stereotype and more into the 'we are actually rivaling Intel on a performance-basis rather than just a value-basis now' idea (since the Phenoms and Vishera were cheaper than the Intels in their day and performed decently when compared to the equivalent Intel, but only really had value and maybe DDR2 backwards-compatibility going for them).


If they want to survive they need to compete on all levels, not just value. This is what killed them in the past few years. From the looks of it they will be.


----------



## spirit

Darren said:


> If they want to survive they need to compete on all levels, not just value. This is what killed them in the past few years. From the looks of it they will be.


Definitely. The Phenom II was well-priced and did perform a little worse than the Intels but it was cheaper. Vishera when it was new was OK compared to the 3570K but if they go down the 'it'll do if we sell it a low price' attitude again, they will need to replace their lineup more frequently than every 4 years.

If they're going to be competing on all basis than that sounds great.


----------



## Darren

spirit said:


> Definitely. The Phenom II was well-priced and did perform a little worse than the Intels but it was cheaper. Vishera when it was new was OK compared to the 3570K but if they go down the 'it'll do if we sell it a low price' attitude again, they will need to replace their lineup more frequently than every 4 years.
> 
> If they're going to be competing on all basis than that sounds great.


They've made new CPU's in the past 4 years, just nothing on the higher end. The problem was that they invested way too much into Bulldozer in the expectation/hope that applications would make use of numerous cores. This was a very forward thinking approach on their part, just suffered poor execution and things that relied on single core performance suffered greatly. This does make their products age relatively well as stuff makes use of those cores, but the underlying architecture sucked. They didn't have the resources to start from scratch again so you see the 4 year gap on the high end now.


----------



## Darren

Motherboards unveiled for AM4. Still no official release date, but they say they'll be shipped by the end of the first quarter (March).

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3154...n-army-of-ryzen-pcs-and-am4-motherboards.html


----------



## Intel_man

The chipset naming scheme... X300 & X370... why. WHY SO SIMILAR TO INTEL'S NAMING SCHEME. It's just going to get confusing when Intel releases the Z270 replacement (sometime in the future) with the presumed designation Z370. 

Other than that... WOOHH! Competition!


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> The chipset naming scheme... X300 & X370... why. WHY SO SIMILAR TO INTEL'S NAMING SCHEME. It's just going to get confusing when Intel releases the Z270 replacement (sometime in the future) with the presumed designation Z370.
> 
> Other than that... WOOHH! Competition!


Yeah I'm not a fan either. Kinda like how their chips will be SR3, SR5, and SR7. They're quite clearly trying to mimic Intel to some extent, at least in branding. Probably a good thing because unless you pay close attention to AMD hardware you don't have a damn clue what any of their CPU's are but most people have heard of i3/i5/i7.


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> The chipset naming scheme... X300 & X370... why. WHY SO SIMILAR TO INTEL'S NAMING SCHEME. It's just going to get confusing when Intel releases the Z270 replacement (sometime in the future) with the presumed designation Z370.
> 
> Other than that... WOOHH! Competition!


Seems like a lame ploy to me.

'This chipset is obviously newer/superior because 370 is more than 270'


----------



## Intel_man

The SR# designation reminds me of this badboy.


----------



## Darren

Man they just keep making motherboards look more and more gaudy. Not sure what Biostar is doing...

https://www.pcper.com/news/Motherboards/Meet-AMDs-new-chipset-X300-and-X370


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> Not sure what Biostar is doing...


Hey that would look sweet in my iRacing rig


----------



## Darren

Anandtech reports that Ryzen will be launched before March 3rd, likely sometime during GDC.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/11031/amd-set-to-launch-ryzen-before-march-3rd-meeting-q1-target


----------



## Darren

Updated the OP with some more info. Anybody else around here planning to jump on board once these drop?


----------



## Intel_man

I will not be making the jump. 

Mainly because I'm a broke ass student right now... and because I don't really need the upgrade yet.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> I will not be making the jump.
> 
> Mainly because I'm a broke ass student right now... and because I don't really need the upgrade yet.


Yeah I'm legitimately "hiding" money from myself in my desk so it's not in my bank account. Outta sight, outta mind and won't hurt so much when I drop hundreds on a platform upgrade.  

Honestly I don't even "need" an upgrade as I don't game very much anymore and most of it is simple stuff like Rocket League. I'm ready for a truly high end CPU.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I'm running an 8320 (kill me pls) and this year is my upgrade year. Waiting on Ryzen and benchmarks to drop, then ultimately it's going to be between Ryzen and Kaby Lake for me. I'd love to go AMD again but I don't want to get screwed like I did with the 8320. Everything I've read about Zen looks really good but man the motherboards look like garbage right now.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Honestly I don't even "need" an upgrade as I don't game very much anymore


Damn... if you don't have an excuse to upgrade... I don't stand a chance to justify myself to get the latest gen processors. LOL


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> I'm running an 8320 (kill me pls) and this year is my upgrade year. Waiting on Ryzen and benchmarks to drop, then ultimately it's going to be between Ryzen and Kaby Lake for me. I'd love to go AMD again but I don't want to get screwed like I did with the 8320. Everything I've read about Zen looks really good but man the motherboards look like garbage right now.


You ever mess with OC'ing? My 8320 was noticeably more viable when I overclocked it, even the overclock you can get from a 212 air cooler is enough to be worth the time and effort. Under water cooling and cranked up to 4.5GHz it feels like a whole different chip.

Still, it's time. My motherboard doesn't even have UEFI it's so old. All legacy stuff with 12 seconds POST time.

I'm not sure how I feel about the new motherboards. Hoping a few more models and color schemes drop because not a whole lot of options as it stands now. I intend to get it as soon as I can but if I have to wait a few weeks for prices to stabilize and maybe a few more motherboard options I'll wait.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I got it up to 4.2GHz stable with my 212, but it's still just not that good these days because of individual core performance I think. My build's nearing 4 years old now too.

I hope Gigabyte or MSI releases something better than the flashy garbage they previewed.


----------



## Calin

lucasbytegenius said:


> I'm running an 8320 (kill me pls) and this year is my upgrade year. Waiting on Ryzen and benchmarks to drop, then ultimately it's going to be between Ryzen and Kaby Lake for me. I'd love to go AMD again but I don't want to get screwed like I did with the 8320. Everything I've read about Zen looks really good but man the motherboards look like garbage right now.


My prediction is that Ryzen will beat the i7 7700k in CPU intensive tasks like rendering while the 7700k will beat Ryzen in tasks that use up to 4 threads like gaming.
When talking about the 8c/16t Zen CPU


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> My prediction is that Ryzen will beat the i7 7700k in CPU intensive tasks like rendering while the 7700k will beat Ryzen in tasks that use up to 4 threads like gaming.
> When talking about the 8c/16t Zen CPU


What's the basis of your prediction other than blindly throwing a dart?


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> What's the basis of your prediction other than blindly throwing a dart?


What he said also implies that games only use 4 threads, which definitely isn't true as of the past few years.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Calin said:


> My prediction is that Ryzen will beat the i7 7700k in CPU intensive tasks like rendering while the 7700k will beat Ryzen in tasks that use up to 4 threads like gaming.
> When talking about the 8c/16t Zen CPU


I see no basis for this theory, as there has been almost zero solid information on performance other than some claim of +40% IPC compared to the contruction toys.


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> I see no basis for this theory, as there has been almost zero solid information on performance other than some claim of +40% IPC compared to the contruction toys.


Well there is a live demo of Ryzen beating the 6900K in a Blender rendering. Yeah it's one benchmark and it's from AMD directly but it's definitely more than vague claims at this point. I updated the OP and there's a link to that.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Well there is a live demo of Ryzen beating the 6900K in a Blender rendering. Yeah it's one benchmark and it's from AMD directly but it's definitely more than vague claims at this point. I updated the OP and there's a link to that.


That's what I based my theory on. And also some leaked benchmarks from December. They might not be legit but they're close to what I excpect.
https://www.extremetech.com/computi...-show-amds-ryzen-going-toe-toe-intels-core-i7


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Well there is a live demo of Ryzen beating the 6900K in a Blender rendering. Yeah it's one benchmark and it's from AMD directly but it's definitely more than vague claims at this point. I updated the OP and there's a link to that.


Considering how they did demos with the RX480... and how much it "out perform" nvidia's counter part. But the margin ended up not being as big as they claimed for the majority of the stuff. 

I think the wise choice would be to wait until it's out to consumers and let people do the testing on a bajillion pieces of software/benchmarks before coming to a conclusion on what to recommend.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Considering how they did demos with the RX480... and how much it "out perform" nvidia's counter part. But the margin ended up not being as big as they claimed for the majority of the stuff.
> 
> I think the wise choice would be to wait until it's out to consumers and let people do the testing on a bajillion pieces of software/benchmarks before coming to a conclusion on what to recommend.


I'm totally on board with wait for Benchmarks but kinda hard to argue with a live demo.


----------



## Darren

Confirmed to be releasing very early March, likely the 1st.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3163...-in-early-march-followed-by-the-vega-gpu.html


----------



## Intel_man

Any ideas on how much they're going to cost?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Intel_man said:


> Any ideas on how much they're going to cost?


Haven't seen anything about costs, but my personal theory is that they may be slightly less expensive than Intel's offerings. Gotta undercut the competition without screwing themselves over. But again, that's just my personal theory.


----------



## beers

I believe at one of the presentation articles noted:


			
				PC World said:
			
		

> Su added that the profit margins for both Ryzen and Vega will be well above AMD’s average.


Which just sounds like inflated pricing to me.  I imagine they might undercut by a few dollars but I wouldn't expect a huge price break.


----------



## Darren

Full lineup "leaked"

http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-am4-processor-family-leak-r7-1800x-flagship/v
http://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyl...-leaked-4-6-and-8-cores-inbound/#12a9daee2c80


----------



## Calin

5 8C/16T chips? I wonder how they will differentiate.


----------



## beers

Ugh, way too many skus..


----------



## Darren

I'm probably going for an R5 1600X. Interesting they have so many, especially since all of them are unlocked. Guessing some of the lower binned/clocked ones will be sold to OEMs only..?


----------



## johnb35

So Ryzen won't even break the 4ghz barrier?  If not, I'm really thinking about giving Intel a shot when upgrade time comes, which is sometime this year. Maybe sooner then I think.  Thinking about the 7600K.


----------



## Darren

johnb35 said:


> So Ryzen won't even break the 4ghz barrier?  If not, I'm really thinking about giving Intel a shot when upgrade time comes, which is sometime this year. Maybe sooner then I think.  Thinking about the 7600K.


Overclocking, yo.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Looks like the R7 1700X for me.

But bait for wenchmarks guys.


----------



## beers

Curious how different the lowest binned 8c/16t model will be from the others.  They all list the same clock, waiting for the official roundup reviews really.

I'm also curious why the lesser cored variants have a decreased stock clock speed.  For all intents and purposes you would have more thermal and electrical headroom with less active cores on the same package..


----------



## Jiniix

According to this (OC3D article from today) there's a difference in clock speeds.







Looks quite grim for Denmark. I'm set on the R7 1800X, but it's gonna set me back roughly $768, compared to US price of $490. Feelsbadman
Still cheaper than the i7-6900K at $1150


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Jiniix said:


> According to this (OC3D article from today) there's a difference in clock speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks quite grim for Denmark. I'm set on the R7 1800X, but it's gonna set me back roughly $768, compared to US price of $490. Feelsbadman
> Still cheaper than the i7-6900K at $1150


I am set on the 1700X. Seems like the best bang for the buck in the lineup.


----------



## Jiniix

Yeah, I bet that'll be the bestseller. I'm genuinely interested in the price of R5 1400X, as it doesn't appear to be leaked. 4c/8t, should be cheap as dirt


----------



## beers

lucasbytegenius said:


> I am set on the 1700X. Seems like the best bang for the buck in the lineup.


Are the non-X due to be locked multiplier?  That's what the price difference tells me.  Otherwise that's a fuggin steep premium for 100 MHz per core..


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> Are the non-X due to be locked multiplier?


Didn't AMD say all their processors are going to be "unlocked"?


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> Didn't AMD say all their processors are going to be "unlocked"?


I had seen that but I don't understand the rumored pricing screenshot if it actually turns out to be accurate.

Probably be a better gauge when they're actually available on the market in a couple weeks


----------



## Darren

All of them are unlocked. Overclockability is based on the chipset/motherboard. 

I'd guess maybe cache sizes or just lower binned chips? Dunno.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

beers said:


> Are the non-X due to be locked multiplier?  That's what the price difference tells me.  Otherwise that's a fuggin steep premium for 100 MHz per core..


From what I've read, X is going to better binned chips. We'll see though. If X isn't a significant enough perf increase for the price I'll go with the regular 1700.


----------



## Darren

Considering I'm doing my first platform upgrade in 5 years I'm debating whether to do 6c/12t or 8c/16t. It all comes down to money, and given the supposed lifespan of AM4 I'll likely opt for the 6c and upgrade later.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t 8c/16t



Okay man, we get it..


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Okay man, we get it..


lolwut


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> lolwut


y u no 8c/16t


----------



## Intel_man

Nah man, he needs to hop onto #teamblue and grab a 10c/20t 6950x. LOL


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> Nah man, he needs to hop onto #teamblue and grab a 10c/20t 6950x. LOL


Psch might as well go 32 core per socket AMD Naples at that cost.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> y u no 8c/16t


$$


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Darren said:


> $$


but 8c/16t is $ not $$.


----------



## StrangleHold

No sure, but my understanding is the X models are 95W and the non X are 65W. Would be pretty wild to have a desktop 8 core 16 thread 65W processor. It seems the non X model will lack the Extended Frequency Range option too.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

StrangleHold said:


> No sure, but my understanding is the X models are 95W and the non X are 65W. Would be pretty wild to have a desktop 8 core 16 thread 65W processor. It seems the non X model will lack the Extended Frequency Range option too.


I thought XFR was the "unlocked" part? And all the chips are unlocked? Maybe you're right, maybe that's what X stands for.

I don't see how the non-X could be any lower than 95W though, they're the same architecture.


----------



## Darren

According to this the X indicates Extended Frequency Range which seems to be an en extra boost clock. Slide is from AMD directly.







Rumored pricing, and looks like we might get an 8 core at 65 watt TDP. Don't have a good source but seeing these prices quoted in several places.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Interesting, I'm seeing the 65w SKUs elsewhere too. That's insane!


----------



## Darren

Forbes has this listed as pricing


----------



## Intel_man

But can you imagine if Intel lowers the price of the 6900k to $500...


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> But can you imagine if Intel lowers the price of the 6900k to $500...


Probably not gonna happen, but I think we might get an Intel 8c/16t CPU for less than 999$ with X299. I'm currently debating between Ryzen and waiting for X299


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> I'm currently debating between Ryzen and waiting for X299


What's there to debate, just buy both.


----------



## Calin

beers said:


> What's there to debate, just buy both.


If I wait for X299 I will get a new case now, instead of Ryzen


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> If I wait for X299 I will get a new case now, instead of Ryzen


I think you're just bored at this point.


----------



## Calin

beers said:


> I think you're just bored at this point.


Of my current case? ya


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> Of my current case? ya


In general.  There's no technical reason or need to buy the parts that you do.  You don't gain anything, it's just something 'new' to play with.

Not judging it on merit of 'good' or 'bad', at least recognize that these new part decisions don't offer you anything except for a very brief interest before it's back to boredom time.

Maybe it would help to blend in some other hobbies or interests?


----------



## Calin

beers said:


> In general.  There's no technical reason or need to buy the parts that you do.  You don't gain anything, it's just something 'new' to play with.
> 
> Not judging it on merit of 'good' or 'bad', at least recognize that these new part decisions don't offer you anything except for a very brief interest before it's back to boredom time.
> 
> Maybe it would help to blend in some other hobbies or interests?


Well my watercooling loop is mostly just for show because I'm obsessed with the looks of my PC, as for the case, it's the one I wanted to go for in the first place but decided to cheap out. And when it comes to Ryzen, I do actually expect the high end 8c/16t chips to beat my 6700k by at least 20% in CPU intensive tasks, but since I mostly game and Ryzen won't match the IPC of the 6700k, I will wait for X299 so that I can get that multi core improvement without sacrificing the single core.
But let's try not to go off topic again.


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> when it comes to Ryzen, I do actually expect the high end 8c/16t chips to beat my 6700k by at least 20% in CPU intensive tasks


Why only 20%? 


Calin said:


> I mostly game and Ryzen won't match the IPC of the 6700k


What specific games do you see the IPC of Ryzen being the bottleneck?


Calin said:


> But let's try not to go off topic again.


No need to be rude.


----------



## Calin

beers said:


> Why only 20%?


I said at least 20%. Will probably be more


beers said:


> What specific games do you see the IPC of Ryzen being the bottleneck?


I don't think it will be a bottleneck, but it will perform a few frames per second lower than the 6700k. That doesn't matter that much because I game at 4k but if I gamed at 144hz it would be noticeable


----------



## Intel_man

Seriously though, what do you do that requires an 8core/16thread chip? I'm having a decently tough time trying to find programs I use on a regular basis that uses all 6c/12t on my chip right now. 

Your constant chit chat about wanting to go to Ryzen but with no actual legit reason to go to it makes you look stupid and wasteful.


----------



## Darren

Few of the motherboards released official images with packaging.

https://videocardz.com/66024/first-pictures-of-x370-motherboards-packaging-emerge

Since I don't feel like ripping all this guys info I'm just going to link this. Thread with somewhat complete info regarding new CPU lineup, specs, rumored pricing, and a good breakdown of the motherboards.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5uh3x4/overview_ryzen_cpu_am4_mainboard_lineup/

As for me I'm pretty much deadset on the 1600X. Want that overclockability but don't need and frankly can't afford an 8 core chip. Kinda weird I'll actually be downgrading my core count coming from an 8320.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Darren said:


> As for me I'm pretty much deadset on the 1600X. Want that overclockability but don't need and frankly can't afford an 8 core chip. Kinda weird I'll actually be downgrading my core count coming from an 8320.


Can't get the 1700X and the 1800X out of my head. 1700X is the smarter decision, but that 1800X is very attractive.


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> Can't get the 1700X and the 1800X out of my head. 1700X is the smarter decision, but that 1800X is very attractive.


I'm an overclocking nut so the 1700 is automatically out. The price jump to the 1700X is just too much for me. Once I'm done with school I'll probably go full hog on a top of the line AM4 chip after a few architecture refreshes.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Kinda weird I'll actually be downgrading my core count coming from an 8320


Many people, including myself downgraded their core count when they upgraded from an 8 core FX to an i5 or i7.


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> Many people, including myself downgraded their core count when they upgraded from an 8 core FX to an i5 or i7.


You could pretty easily argue that the 8320 is a quad core because of it's architecture. Pairs of cores share a lot of resources and I've even had some things identify it as a quad, although I don't remember what exactly. 

Either way, it's gonna be a huge jump for me. All about dat IPC. Speaking of, saw this this 1600X bench this morning. Obviously it's a leak/rumor but if it's true then we're looking at Skylake-ish level IPC on the CPU-Z benchmark

http://imgur.com/a/2TCUl


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Darren said:


> You could pretty easily argue that the 8320 is a quad core because of it's architecture. Pairs of cores share a lot of resources and I've even had some things identify it as a quad, although I don't remember what exactly.
> 
> Either way, it's gonna be a huge jump for me. All about dat IPC. Speaking of, saw this this 1600X bench this morning. Obviously it's a leak/rumor but if it's true then we're looking at Skylake-ish level IPC on the CPU-Z benchmark
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/2TCUl


Man that bus speed is really low, or is that just me?


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> Man that bus speed is really low, or is that just me?


I was pretty sure most newer Intels are just 100MHz bus.

Edit: Intel uses Base Clock (BCLK) not Front Side Bus (FSB). I haven't delved in to architectures yet but I'd hazard a guess Ryzen is much more along the lines of Intel in design.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> You could pretty easily argue that the 8320 is a quad core because of it's architecture. Pairs of cores share a lot of resources and I've even had some things identify it as a quad, although I don't remember what exactly.


True, but on my old Asus board I had with the 8350, I was able to disable 7 of the 8 cores which is why I see it as a 8 core for the most part. Not sure if I can do it on the GB board I have with it now.


----------



## Darren

Calin said:


> True, but on my old Asus board I had with the 8350, I was able to disable 7 of the 8 cores which is why I see it as a 8 core for the most part. Not sure if I can do it on the GB board I have with it now.


I mean yeah it's an octacore but it shares a lot of resources and the arch gives it some issues that 8 truly independent cores wouldn't have. I can disable cores in groups of 2 on my ancient Gigabyte board.


----------



## beers

RUMOR HYSTERIA TIME

Microcenter just dropped the 7700K to $299

Do you think Intel are _quaking in their boots_?


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> RUMOR HYSTERIA TIME
> 
> Microcenter just dropped the 7700K to $299
> 
> Do you think Intel are _quaking in their boots_?


Dude you don't even know. I've jumped full onto the hype train and won't look back. Lots of info being leaked and rumors everywhere. Seems pretty concrete we'll have an unveil and models for sale within the next 2 weeks. I don't necessarily believe all that I'm seeing online but there's definitely some serious indications that Intel is going to need some price readjustments. 

I really do want to see what Intel does as a response because there's been a whole lot of benchmarks coming out (yes leaks/rumors but still) that show some pretty serious competition. Especially from a price perspective. The 1600X is supposed to be $259 MSRP and *allegedly* is beating out an i7 6850K on multi thread and matching single thread. 6850K is $610 on Newegg right now...

http://imgur.com/a/A2Peu

I just wish all these mobo's didn't look like crap.


----------



## JLuchinski

beers said:


> RUMOR HYSTERIA TIME
> 
> Microcenter just dropped the 7700K to $299
> 
> Do you think Intel are _quaking in their boots_?


Dam, it's still $499 CAD here. Hopefully that changes soon, I'm sure it will.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> I was pretty sure most newer Intels are just 100MHz bus.
> 
> Edit: Intel uses Base Clock (BCLK) not Front Side Bus (FSB). I haven't delved in to architectures yet but I'd hazard a guess Ryzen is much more along the lines of Intel in design.


Intel use to use FSB, but it described the speed at which the CPU transferred information to the North Bridge. But then they ditched that and developed QPI and DMI.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Intel use to use FSB, but it described the speed at which the CPU transferred information to the North Bridge. But then they ditched that and developed QPI and DMI.


Thanks for the correction. My last Intel CPU was a socket 478 single core Pentium 4...

 Needless to say I'm not totally up to snuff on their hardware intricacies.  

Owait my laptop has an i5, meh.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Thanks for the correction. My last Intel CPU was a socket 478 single core Pentium 4...
> 
> Needless to say I'm not totally up to snuff on their hardware intricacies.
> 
> Owait my laptop has an i5, meh.


lol... no excuse! You work at a computer shop! 

It's ok though... QPI and DMI gets confusing because after they launched it on the X58 and designated the communication between the CPU and the chipset, or CPU to CPU (dual socket CPUs) as QPI. But then, the consumer version at the time (LGA1156 stuff) used DMI for the communication between CPU and chipset. Then it all changed when the X79 came about. It ditched? the QPI between chipset to CPU and used DMI but retained QPI for dual socket boards (QPI only for CPU to CPU comm, CPU to chipset still DMI)? Then the Z68 stuff on the consumer level also kept the DMI but introduced FDI for the integrated graphics that is now on the die. It just gets a bit more complicated after that...

Looking at their chipset block diagrams help but Intel is not great at keeping things consistent...


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> lol... no excuse! You work at a computer shop!
> 
> It's ok though... QPI and DMI gets confusing because after they launched it on the X58 and designated the communication between the CPU and the chipset, or CPU to CPU (dual socket CPUs) as QPI. But then, the consumer version at the time (LGA1156 stuff) used DMI for the communication between CPU and chipset. Then it all changed when the X79 came about. It ditched? the QPI between chipset to CPU and used DMI but retained QPI for dual socket boards (QPI only for CPU to CPU comm, CPU to chipset still DMI)? Then the Z68 stuff on the consumer level also kept the DMI but introduced FDI for the integrated graphics that is now on the die. It just gets a bit more complicated after that...
> 
> Looking at their chipset block diagrams help but Intel is not great at keeping things consistent...


I've never really delved too deeply into the actual chip architectures, for AMD or Intel really. My brief foray into Computer Engineering told me that that side of computing wasn't my forte. 

And yeah given my profession I should know this but my shop also specializes in refurbished stuff so I'm still explaining to customers why a 1st gen i3 is faster than Core2Duo... Not the intricacies of architectures.


----------



## Intel_man

Heh... Core 2 Duo was the bomb way back when. If you were rocking a E8400 at the time, you were ballin. 

Computer Engineering isn't my thing too, but I just like to absorb information.


----------



## Calin

More motherboard photos, I can't decide which one to get but if the Corsshair VI has RGB LEDs I will get it.
https://videocardz.com/66116/amd-ryzen-motherboard-update


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> I can't decide which one to get but *if* the Corsshair VI *has RGB LEDs* I will get it.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


>


Come on man, I just want to make it match my white color scheme, that's all.


----------



## beers

Calin said:


> Come on man, I just want to make it match my white color scheme, that's all.


Troll confirmed.


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> Come on man, I just want to make it match my white color scheme, that's all.


Andddd that's why no one takes you seriously.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> Andddd that's why no one takes you seriously.


So no one takes me seriously because I want to have a color scheme in my computer? A lot of people have color schemes in their rig.


----------



## Intel_man

Calin said:


> So no one takes me seriously because I want to have a color scheme in my computer? A lot of people have color schemes in their rig.


No one takes you seriously for a bunch of reasons, but I don't really want to bring it up for multiple reasons. 

It's been brought to your attention before and you just don't get it.
Inappropriate and off topic. 
But my comment on "no one takes you seriously" is due to your desire to "upgrade" from a 6700k to an AM4 platform for RGB leds? Like... it's not like you gained any respect from members here with your constant waving around of spendable cash you didn't work for. It also doesn't help with your wasteful attitude of components just so you can say you upgraded from something. None of these behaviours would sit well with average joes and there's a lot of average joes around here. 

Getting back to a more related topic @Calin, answer this question I had directed to you in the previous page.


Intel_man said:


> Seriously though, what do you do that requires an 8core/16thread chip? I'm having a decently tough time trying to find programs I use on a regular basis that uses all 6c/12t on my chip right now.
> 
> Your constant chit chat about wanting to go to Ryzen but with no actual legit reason to go to it makes you look stupid and wasteful.


I'm not trying to be a dick about it, but I want you to understand the concept of asking yourself "Why do I want this? Do I really need this? Do I increase my quality of living from buying this? Does this purchase really change my experience enough to warrant that cost or can I get more bang for the buck by investing in something else?"

Now let me give you some insight on the AM4 platform you're craving for. Recent leaked benchmarks of cinebench for the 1600X suggests near identical performance as the 6800k. And based on the fact that you mostly only play games, your existing 6700k will be a faster product. So why do you want to "downgrade"? Don't let your allegiance to AMD cloud your judgement and spend a pretty big chunk of money just so you can say you have an AMD product. I've seen photos you've posted here on your table and setup... and honestly, that needs way more work than your computer. Why not put money into that? 


It's really not just me who has given you shit about stuff like this. I try to keep it to a minimal when it comes to topics like this about you, but man... this is not a healthy lifestyle you're indulging into.


----------



## Calin

Intel_man said:


> is due to your desire to "upgrade" from a 6700k to an AM4 platform for RGB leds?


I want to upgrade for the performance, not for the LEDs, I just said that I really want the Crosshair board but I won't be getting it if it doesn't have RGB LEDs because it would ruin my color scheme so I'm probably gonna get the Prime X370 Pro.


Intel_man said:


> Getting back to a more related topic @Calin, answer this question I had directed to you in the previous page.


Because, like other people I'm pretty obsessed with 3DMark scores so I want my score to be as high as possible. If I wanted performance that would make me happy in terms of gaming, I would have gone with something like an i5 and a RX 480 and would have kept my 1080p TV as my main screen.


Intel_man said:


> Now let me give you some insight on the AM4 platform you're craving for. Recent leaked benchmarks of cinebench for the 1600X suggests near identical performance as the 6800k. And based on the fact that you mostly only play games, your existing 6700k will be a faster product. So why do you want to "downgrade"? Don't let your allegiance to AMD cloud your judgement and spend a pretty big chunk of money just so you can say you have an AMD product


Yeah, sure, I will lose like 5 FPS in game but gain a crapton of points in 3DMark, Cinebench and other benchmarks.


Intel_man said:


> I've seen photos you've posted here on your table and setup... and honestly, that needs way more work than your computer. Why not put money into that?


I will put money into that too, I want to redo my whole room.

And why do people care about the way I get my money? It's not stolen or anything...


----------



## Darren

1700X Cinebench and Firestrike scores "leaked". We still haven't seen stuff for the 1800X yet. 

https://videocardz.com/66182/amd-radeon-7-1700x-pictured-and-tested


----------



## Darren

@Intel_man and @Laquer Head if you guys are wanting upgrades they seen to have Canadian pricing out for the 1800X. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20170221230935/http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX65529


----------



## Darren

Didn't expect them to do official unveil today. Disappointed that it's only the R7 chips coming out, but I kind of expected it. You can already preorder and stuff is selling out crazy fast.

Official release.






Oh and the absolute most important part. The Wraith stock coolers have RGB, at 10:27.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> Didn't expect them to do official unveil today. Disappointed that it's only the R7 chips coming out, but I kind of expected it. You can already preorder and stuff is selling out crazy fast.
> 
> Official release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the absolute most important part. The Wraith stock coolers have RGB, at 10:27.



Ha! That Linus kid is everywhere.

I don't really see the point of the X versions though. Why the hell would you want your CPU to OC automatically? That shit is half the fun! Unless I'm missing some info...

I'm starting to think the 1300 will be the most sold Ryzen CPU. Maybe the 1500. That one seems like a smart purchase.


----------



## Darren

From my understanding the XFR can apply itself to individual cores depending on usage so single threaded applications could see boosted performance as you can overclock one core higher than doing all of them. How well that works remains to be seen, I'm not that optimistic it'll make much difference but we'll see.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> From my understanding the XFR can apply itself to individual cores depending on usage so single threaded applications could see boosted performance as you can overclock one core higher than doing all of them. How well that works remains to be seen, I'm not that optimistic it'll make much difference but we'll see.



Uuuuhhhhh. The single core thingy makes it a lot more interesting. Talk about power efficiency ey? Man this just keeps getting better...


----------



## Darren

Deadpool said:


> Uuuuhhhhh. The single core thingy makes it a lot more interesting. Talk about power efficiency ey? Man this just keeps getting better...


Yeah if it works very well that'll be cool but seems kinda gimmicky to me so not sure what to expect.

If you manually overclock I wonder if it's still possible to use that. Hope so. Looks like AMD also has their own CPU OC software that lets you tailor specific cores and the like. Very similar to Wattman in their GPU drivers, which works well and made me stop use Afterburner. Wonder if it supports individual app profiles like Wattman does.







Looks like I'll be waiting till April for the 1600X. Annoying, but kinda expected that.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> Yeah if it works very well that'll be cool but seems kinda gimmicky to me so not sure what to expect.
> 
> If you manually overclock I wonder if it's still possible to use that. Hope so. Looks like AMD also has their own CPU OC software that lets you tailor specific cores and the like. Very similar to Wattman in their GPU drivers, which works well and made me stop use Afterburner. Wonder if it supports individual app profiles like Wattman does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll be waiting till April for the 1600X. Annoying, but kinda expected that.



Oh man if that works as expected it´s going to be nuts. If it wasn´t for the single core overclock I don´t think I´d buy an X version, unless there is no big price difference.

Also that software seems great. 

What about the voltaje though?


----------



## Darren

Deadpool said:


> Oh man if that works as expected it´s going to be nuts. If it wasn´t for the single core overclock I don´t think I´d buy an X version, unless there is no big price difference.
> 
> Also that software seems great.
> 
> What about the voltaje though?


The voltage in that particular picture? I wouldn't read too much into it. The RAM speed is also only 1067 which seems off. 

Heck, the voltage control in Wattman for my 390 STILL doesn't work quite right.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> The voltage in that particular picture? I wouldn't read too much into it. The RAM speed is also only 1067 which seems off.
> 
> Heck, the voltage control in Wattman for my 390 STILL doesn't work quite right.



No I meant that it has to reboot to adjust teh voltaje right? So that means it can´t overclock that much "on the fly".

And it can´t adjust each core´s voltaje alone, can it?


----------



## beers

Deadpool said:


> No I meant that it has to reboot to adjust teh voltaje right? So that means it can´t overclock that much "on the fly".
> 
> And it can´t adjust each core´s voltaje alone, can it?


Why would it have to reboot?  It should apply the new values as they are selected.

Similar to the Intel Extreme Tuning utility (XTU) where you can adjust voltages within the GUI.


----------



## Deadpool

beers said:


> Why would it have to reboot?  It should apply the new values as they are selected.
> 
> Similar to the Intel Extreme Tuning utility (XTU) where you can adjust voltages within the GUI.



Huh I never used that. Oh man you are right actually even Overdrive allows you to do that. For some reason I remembered reading in the Overdrive manual that required reboot. It was about the NB multiplier. Things got mixed in my head. My bad. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Deadpool

FINALLY!


----------



## Darren

So there's this.

http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/102826-amd-ryzen-cpu-pushed-beyond-52ghz-8-cores-video/

Buuut... it's at 1.8v and under Liquid Nitrogen.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> So there's this.
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/102826-amd-ryzen-cpu-pushed-beyond-52ghz-8-cores-video/
> 
> Buuut... it's at 1.8v and under Liquid Nitrogen.



1.875. Damn...


----------



## Intel_man

1.8 is pretty damn high...


----------



## Intel_man

Uh oh... Hopefully that's a one off game it doesn't do well in. 

AMD Ryzen 1700 disappoints on GTA 5 leaked Benchmark against Core i7 7700K
http://www.gamepur.com/news/25935-a...5-leaked-benchmark-against-core-i7-7700k.html

The min fps is what I'm concerned about. I don't mind trading off a higher max fps for a higher min fps count.


----------



## Deadpool

Intel_man said:


> Uh oh... Hopefully that's a one off game it doesn't do well in.
> 
> AMD Ryzen 1700 disappoints on GTA 5 leaked Benchmark against Core i7 7700K
> http://www.gamepur.com/news/25935-a...5-leaked-benchmark-against-core-i7-7700k.html
> 
> The min fps is what I'm concerned about. I don't mind trading off a higher max fps for a higher min fps count.



Oh boy that is worrying.


----------



## beers

That seems like a clickbait article to me.  Less average fps when overclocked to 5ghz?  Give me a break


----------



## Intel_man

beers said:


> That seems like a clickbait article to me.  Less average fps when overclocked to 5ghz?  Give me a break


There's a chart in that link that compares it to the stock 7700k...


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> There's a chart in that link that compares it to the stock 7700k...


That's exactly what I'm getting at


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> There's a chart in that link that compares it to the stock 7700k...


He's saying the 7700K does 1FPS average less at 5GHz than it does at stock, which doesn't really make much sense.


----------



## Intel_man

Could be a stability thing. I've had it with GTA V before. I was experiencing more stuttering at 4.5ghz than 4.0ghz. 

However, the comparison between the 7700k and the Ryzen should be the focal point of that graph!


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Could be a stability thing. I've had it with GTA V before. I was experiencing more stuttering at 4.5ghz than 4.0ghz.
> 
> However, the comparison between the 7700k and the Ryzen should be the focal point of that graph!


We're both pointing that out because it makes me question the whole benchmark. They focus primarily on the min FPS and seem to gloss over that the average is 4 FPS lower on a much lower clocked chip. If anything that's almost a good thing for Ryzen if it can nearly match a 5GHz Intel while hitting 3.7GHz at most and likely running lower across multiple cores. 1700 is cheaper too and not really focused on gaming as the 1600X will likely game better than it for less money. GTA scales much better with clock speed than cores/threads.


----------



## Intel_man

Oh I'm not even worried about the comparison to the 5ghz chip. As stated in my previous post, I'm questioning the stability of that 5ghz clock.

But with the stock vs stock, the lower dip sucks. Luckily it's not low to the point of unplayable (<20fps). I would rather have a lower max, than a super low min fps. A high max, high avg, but low min suggests big spikes/stutters in game, for which I hate. Much rather have a lower max, higher avg, and higher min. Think of it like a bell curve distribution, but skewed to the right.

Keep in mind though, this hype for the chip is getting pretty wild. People are expecting performance better than what we have already, and that's well... not really true. The thing to take out of Ryzen is that we're getting performance at a lower price point, which will allow AMD to craw back some market share. This doesn't mean that we're getting faster chips than what Intel is making with the Kaby Lakes for average joes who won't benefit from high multi-core processing. However, it's great news for all consumers, both AMD and Intel users, as competition lowers cost (hopefully).

The hype for this thing is way too damn high though. High hopes = higher chance of disappointment. This kinda applies for everything and not just in this particular situation. So to all of you who read this, calm down and let's see what happens when it does eventually come out.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Oh I'm not even worried about the comparison to the 5ghz chip. As stated in my previous post, I'm questioning the stability of that 5ghz clock.
> 
> But with the stock vs stock, the lower dip sucks. Luckily it's not low to the point of unplayable (<20fps). I would rather have a lower max, than a super low min fps. A high max, high avg, but low min suggests big spikes/stutters in game, for which I hate. Much rather have a lower max, higher avg, and higher min. Think of it like a bell curve distribution, but skewed to the right.
> 
> Keep in mind though, this hype for the chip is getting pretty wild. People are expecting performance better than what we have already, and that's well... not really true. The thing to take out of Ryzen is that we're getting performance at a lower price point, which will allow AMD to craw back some market share. This doesn't mean that we're getting faster chips than what Intel is making with the Kaby Lakes for average joes who won't benefit from high multi-core processing. However, it's great news for all consumers, both AMD and Intel users, as competition lowers cost (hopefully).
> 
> The hype for this thing is way too damn high though. High hopes = higher chance of disappointment. This kinda applies for everything and not just in this particular situation. So to all of you who read this, calm down and let's see what happens when it does eventually come out.


Agreed with all of this. Just that article and benchmark strike me as a poor comparison. 

I will say that there's a definite power consumption improvement on Ryzen vs Intel's current lineup. Their naming scheme and product line also seemed to be trying to force Intel down a notch so to speak in their naming. The 1600X is clearly designed to fill the price point of the i5 but the performance is more along the lines of an i7. Will be interested to see how that all plays out.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Their naming scheme and product line also seemed to be trying to force Intel down a notch so to speak in their naming.


Yeah, I get that vibe too with that naming system they're going for... which is a bit childish in my view. If your stuff is competitive, you shouldn't need to stoop to that level.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Yeah, I get that vibe too with that naming system they're going for... which is a bit childish in my view. If your stuff is competitive, you shouldn't need to stoop to that level.


Not quite sure I know what you mean? What's childish about marketing the R5 to compete with the i5's? It obviously does at the price point, and price is the ultimate influence on what you buy. It just so happens that at the price point the chips are way faster on the AMD side. At least while Intel's pricing hold steady and they keep the i5 in the mid $200's range.


----------



## Intel_man

Oh I was more referring to their chipset naming schemes being deliberately a higher number than what Intel's naming scheme has been for the past few years.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Hitler reacts to AMD Ryzen after buying his new 6950X at Walmart for CASH! (He lost the receipt)


----------



## Deadpool

mistersprinkles said:


> Hitler reacts to AMD Ryzen after buying his new 6950X at Walmart for CASH! (He lost the receipt)



"Thank you here is my $300!" 

"Are you still gaming at 800x600 you stupid moron?"

Haha that crap is hilarious!


----------



## Intel_man

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/03/amd-ryzen-review/

A pretty long review of the 1800X with a few benchmarks.


----------



## Intel_man

More benchmarks of the 1800X.

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/102964-amd-ryzen-7-1800x-14nm-zen/?set_mobile_full_site_cookie=1


----------



## Darren

Looks like gaming performance isn't quite what people had hoped. Makes me even happier I'm waiting for the 1600X in hopes of higher clocks.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Looks like gaming performance isn't quite what people had hoped.


To be honest, I was kinda expecting that from day 1. AMD has been shying away from comparing the 6700k or the 7700k in the benchmarks which indicate that exact thing you're describing. It also further proves my point from the previous page about the hype for this chip is too damn high. 

However, the chip's performance isn't bad though. It's no 7700k, but expecting it to be as good or better than that while pwning a 6900k in multi-thread performance was a bit of a stretch. It does well in integer and floating point now, but just sucks at Crypto (w/e that is).


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> To be honest, I was kinda expecting that from day 1. AMD has been shying away from comparing the 6700k or the 7700k in the benchmarks which indicate that exact thing you're describing. It also further proves my point from the previous page about the hype for this chip is too damn high.
> 
> However, the chip's performance isn't bad though. It's no 7700k, but expecting it to be as good or better than that while pwning a 6900k in multi-thread performance was a bit of a stretch. It does well in integer and floating point now, but just sucks at Crypto (w/e that is).


Yeah I never expected it to fully beat Intel, just come close and compete on price. That's all I ever wanted, and it gives them a good basis to work from rather than trying to push a fundamentally shitty architecture that Bulldozer was.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Ryzen seems to have risen only to a semi, rather than a full raging...errrmm... you know. I'm disappointed.


----------



## StrangleHold

Better review
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_ryzen_7_1800x_processor_review,1.html


----------



## mistersprinkles

Looks like Intel is still king for gaming except in a handfull of less-popular super well multithreaded titles.


----------



## johnb35

What a disappointment.  Looks like I'll be going with the I7 7700K after all. AMD loves to pick us up just to knock us back down again.


----------



## Deadpool

Ye... Some more benchs:

http://www.pcgamer.com/the-amd-ryzen-7-review/5/

Clearly beaten by the 7700K and 7600K on games.


----------



## Darren

I'll reserve judgement until they get some optimizations moving forward. Seems to me AMD kind of expected this, in particular with games based off their reddit AMA. Most stuff isn't optimized for SMT but is for hyper threading.

I never expected them to fully beat Intel in gaming anyway, that didn't seem their intention and expect more competitiveness on the IPC front with future Zen iterations. Considering how close they are on their first 14nm process, I'm content with where they sit.


----------



## mistersprinkles

I was hoping they'd compete more with Intel to drive prices down


----------



## johnb35

I really don't think AMD has ever came close to matching Intel's performance have they?


----------



## Darren

johnb35 said:


> I really don't think AMD has ever came close to matching Intel's performance have they?


You need to brush up on your history. @beers can probably explain better than me but weren't earlier Athlons pretty darn competitive and even Phenom wasn't too far off.

I expect more price adjustment on Intel's part once the full Ryzen lineup is out.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> I expect more price adjustment on Intel's part once the full Ryzen lineup is out.



Agreed. Even if the 1800X doesn´t beat the 6900k, performances are comparable and the price is half. It would be silly for Intel to mantain their prices. I´m still super dissapointed (with the 7 line, hopefully the others will do better in games!).


----------



## beers

johnb35 said:


> I really don't think AMD has ever came close to matching Intel's performance have they?


Aren't you an old guy ? 

The Athlon line was pretty competitive until around when the 2.8+ GHz 478 P4s came out which started outpacing the XP's by a decent margin.
A64 were much faster than the Intel offerings and crushed the Pentium Ds until the C2D started coming out.

But it's been a long time since then.


----------



## Deadpool

beers said:


> Aren't you an old guy ?



Shots fired


----------



## mistersprinkles

Athlon 64 and Athlon fx  dominated until until came out with the core 2


----------



## Darren

Also Ryzen is definitely "close" and considering what we last had as an offering this is nothing but a massive step for them. Anybody that fully expected them to beat Intel in IPC is foolish. Their R&D budget and team are a mere fraction of Intel's. Getting close and back into a competitive position was their goal. Beating them out of the gate is a pipe dream. And Intel will need some sort of price adjustment.


----------



## mistersprinkles

I'm happy about the Intel price adjustment but since I upgraded last June I won't be reaping those rewards any time soon.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

While the recent reviews have shown Ryzen to be lacking in gaming compared to the i7 7700k, it's really not that far behind, and absolutely destroys it in multithreading. I believe the SMT problems will be fixed in a Windows update, just like with the FX 8xxx series came out. It's also a huge improvement over my 8320, and I do a lot of multitasking with my 3 monitors so I feel like I could really use the threads, especially as DX12 improves (typical AMD apologist excuse, but I believe it).


----------



## 2048Megabytes

From what I have read thus far AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Socket AM4 processor has about twice the processing power of the AMD FX-8370E Socket AM3+.  That is pretty good as the FX-8370E is a decent unit still.


----------



## StrangleHold

I do believe that some optimization need to happen. But saying it sucks at gaming, does everybody here game at 1080 and below.


----------



## Intel_man

People are overreacting when they think the Ryzen sucks at gaming benchmarks. They're not as strong as current Intel chips, but those performance area is around the 100fps area anyways which only affect those who have 144hz monitors.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> People are overreacting when they think the Ryzen sucks at gaming benchmarks. They're not as strong as current Intel chips, but those performance area is around the 100fps area anyways which only affect those who have 144hz monitors.


To follow this, I especially like this graphic.


----------



## Intel_man

Jesus... that 9590 is a piece of crap.


----------



## Deadpool

Intel_man said:


> Jesus... that 9590 is a piece of crap.



Must be the crappiest crap available. It performs bad with 8 cores and a 220W TDP. It´s ridiculous.


----------



## beers

Deadpool said:


> Must be the crappiest crap available. It performs bad with 8 cores and a 220W TDP. It´s ridiculous.


No different than an overclocked 83xx CPU really


----------



## Deadpool

beers said:


> No different than an overclocked 83xx CPU really



Yeah. All those CPUs have ridiculously high TDPs for what they offer. At least the 8xxx series do not come with 1.5V+ by default, and do not require any tweaking to avoid having a steel mill in your room, which is also pretty stupid, considering you bought a CPU just to downclock it later


----------



## Darren

My overclocked 8320 and 390 would make my lights flicker in my apartment when running Witcher 3 or benchmarks. Pulls so much power.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> My overclocked 8320 and 390 would make my lights flicker in my apartment when running Witcher 3 or benchmarks. Pulls so much power.



Classic AMD. Or ghost? I bet it´s a ghost


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> My overclocked 8320 and 390 would make my lights flicker in my apartment when running Witcher 3 or benchmarks. Pulls so much power.


That's... doesn't sound safe. LOL 

Then again, I've only see my printer flicker/dim the lights when I turn it on and when it is in the process of printing.


----------



## Darren

Yeah 4.6GHz and a 390 overclocked past a 390X was a bit excessive. I've dialed it back, and don't live there anymore so I should be safe now.


----------



## Darren

So it looks like the 1700 can overclock to 1800X levels so I said screw it.

1700 and Asrock X370 Killer mobo on the way. Will update with impressions.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> So it looks like the 1700 can overclock to 1800X levels so I said screw it.
> 
> 1700 and Asrock X370 Killer mobo on the way. Will update with impressions.



Awesome!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Darren said:


> So it looks like the 1700 can overclock to 1800X levels so I said screw it.
> 
> 1700 and Asrock X370 Killer mobo on the way. Will update with impressions.


Where did you find an X370 mobo in stock? I can't find them on Newegg and Amazon.


----------



## Deadpool

lucasbytegenius said:


> Where did you find an X370 mobo in stock? I can't find them on Newegg and Amazon.



Not the same but X370.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> Where did you find an X370 mobo in stock? I can't find them on Newegg and Amazon.


Newegg, it's already out of stock again. I was totally intending to wait till the 1600X but my financials this month are better than I anticipated and the reviews of the 1700 and overclocking on all 3 being about the same ~4.0GHz  I decided to swing it. Sounds like they don't overclock that great so instead of the Taichi I originally wanted I opted for a slightly cheaper board and splurged on the 1700.

This review also all but cemented it for me.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Darren said:


> Newegg, it's already out of stock again. I was totally intending to wait till the 1600X but my financials this month are better than I anticipated and the reviews of the 1700 and overclocking on all 3 being about the same ~4.0GHz  I decided to swing it. Sounds like they don't overclock that great so instead of the Taichi I originally wanted I opted for a slightly cheaper board and splurged on the 1700.


Just bought the 1700X and the Asus Prime X370 Pro, along with some 2666MHz single-rank RAM and a H110 cooler. Also ordered the free bracket for the H110 from Corsair 

Super excited.


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> Just bought the 1700X and the Asus Prime X370 Pro, along with some 2666MHz single-rank RAM and a H110 cooler. Also ordered the free bracket for the H110 from Corsair
> 
> Super excited.



I've had 3 other friends order Ryzen on launch day and they're all still waiting on stuff to get shipped. Waited 4 days after release date and it looks like I'll get my stuff around the same time.  Pumped.

 I'll be interested to see how our machines stack up, should be pretty darn close.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Darren said:


> I've had 3 other friends order Ryzen on launch day and they're all still waiting on stuff to get shipped. Waited 4 days after release date and it looks like I'll get my stuff around the same time.  Pumped.
> 
> I'll be interested to see how our machines stack up, should be pretty darn close.


If RAM speed really does affect Ryzen's speed, I think I'm gonna pull out ahead  but your board is 12 phase vs my 10 phase, not sure what extent that will affect things for overclocking. At least your power bill will potentially be lower, or maybe worse actually with that 390 vs my 480


----------



## Darren

I've also seen some pretty serious indications that Ryzen is noticeably smoother framerate in gaming than Intel's offerings. Good video.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> I've also seen some pretty serious indications that Ryzen is noticeably smoother framerate in gaming than Intel's offerings. Good video.



The best CPU for $500 that can do it all. That´s pretty accurate. Also true what he said about the 7700K beating the 6900K and no one is crying about it.


----------



## Jiniix

lucasbytegenius said:


> Where did you find an X370 mobo in stock? I can't find them on Newegg and Amazon.


Literally all that's holding me back 






Expected stock on friday, expected delivery monday/tuesday. Motherboard already have AM3+ mounting, don't have to wait for Noctua to ship me AM4


----------



## Darren

Glad to see I'm not the only one around here interested in these.


----------



## Jiniix

Can't wait  
I get to build a few 1700-1800X machines, and in return, I get one for myself. It's like I'm getting paid to have fun


----------



## Origin Saint

I'm getting a serious upgrade bug and I _*DO NOT *_ need one...


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> I'm getting a serious upgrade bug and I _*DO NOT *_ need one...


As @beers so eloquently reasoned with me, you can only resist for so long. Ryzen  is inevitable


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> As @beers so eloquently reasoned with me, you can only resist for so long. Ryzen is inevitable



I need more Ryzen performance examples under my belt before I consider it fully, but right now my brain wants to wait for Cannonlake and get a new mobo and DDR4 with it.

But if Ryzen holds out well and no issues go down, we'll see lol


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> I need more Ryzen performance examples under my belt before I consider it fully, but right now my brain wants to wait for Cannonlake and get a new mobo and DDR4 with it.
> 
> But if Ryzen holds out well and no issues go down, we'll see lol


If you have any performance review requests let me know.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> If you have any performance review requests let me know.


Minesweeper FPS ofc


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> Minesweeper FPS ofc


Will be first benchmark.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Will be first benchmark.



More seriously, I would want to know this kind of stuff I think:

Total core usage max
Individual core usage max
FPS min / avg

for games like Fallout 4, Witcher III, GTA V, ARMA, etc...

I'm not entirely convinced yet that simply going to a 1700X would give me any performance gain


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> More seriously, I would want to know this kind of stuff I think:
> 
> Total core usage max
> Individual core usage max
> FPS min / avg
> 
> for games like Fallout 4, Witcher III, GTA V, ARMA, etc...
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced yet that simply going to a 1700X would give me any performance gain


It honestly probably won't be a huge difference... right now at least. If you're exclusively gaming especially. Give it a year and you'll see much more benefit then and have more viable options from both red and blue camp. 

I mean. RYZEN MASTER RACE.


----------



## Intel_man

No one gets good fps in multiplayer arma 3.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

All my Ryzen parts will be here by Friday! Whoop whoop


----------



## Darren

lucasbytegenius said:


> All my Ryzen parts will be here by Friday! Whoop whoop


Ditto. Newegg originally told me it was "guaranteed by Thursday" but FedEx tracking says it'll be Friday. I'm kinda hoping for Thursday but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Darren

There seem to be a lot of issues with motherboard availability. Amazon hasn't had much of anything and Newegg is struggling somewhat too. Just saw the Asus Crosshair go on sale and then be sold out within an hour. Yesterday the only ones in stock were price gouged by resellers and a Biostar board (lol).

My parts are coming in tomorrow looks like. Saw a review for my mobo hitting 4.0GHz on a 1700 across all cores stable so sounds like I made the right choice.


----------



## Okedokey

Good news also is that AMD has seemingly identified an issue with the gaming performance and has major developers working on it.  Good to see AMD back in the competition.  Rumour of a new chip in Q2 as well.


----------



## Intel_man

Surely it can't be as bad as the release of the pascal gpus when they first came out.


----------



## Darren

Okedokey said:


> Good news also is that AMD has seemingly identified an issue with the gaming performance and has major developers working on it.  Good to see AMD back in the competition.  Rumour of a new chip in Q2 as well.


It's not "rumored" it's all but released and mentioned many times throughout the thread, Ryzen 5.



Intel_man said:


> Surely it can't be as bad as the release of the pascal gpus when they first came out.



This is something I wish a lot of people would understand. AMD hasn't been in any competitive position in many years and thus game devs have all but ignored optimizations for them, particularly in their new SMT technology. SMT that I should point out is considered by many reviewers and benchmarks to work better than Hyper Threading. 

A few months time I expect to see noticeably different gaming results and performance. On paper and as demonstrated by numerous benchmarks the Ryzen line are competitive in single thread. They just suffer as games haven't been developed with their architecture in mind and Windows is also having task scheduling issues and the like. It's a brand new platform, architecture, and design in nearly every way. Makes sense stuff won't be smooth sailing day one. They still won't ever clock like Intels do, at least not in this first generation.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> a Biostar board (lol).



lol indeed


----------



## MisterEd

I pre-ordered both the AMD Ryzen 1700X and ASUS Prime X370-Pro on February 23rd from Newegg. I received the Ryzen 1700X last Saturday March 4th. I received the ASUS Prime X370-Pro today March 9th.

I have everything I need to build the system except the computer case. Would you believe the seller sent the wrong case? I want to send it back and get a refund but the seller is dragging his feet.

Now I had to reorder a the same computer case from a different seller. I am supposed to get it next Monday (March 13) but don't know for sure because UPS for some reason stopped tracking it.


----------



## Deadpool

MisterEd said:


> I pre-ordered both the AMD Ryzen 1700X and ASUS Prime X370-Pro on February 23rd from Newegg. I received the Ryzen 1700X last Saturday March 4th. I received the ASUS Prime X370-Pro today March 9th.
> 
> I have everything I need to build the system except the computer case. Would you believe the seller sent the wrong case? I want to send it back and get a refund but the seller is dragging his feet.
> 
> Now I had to reorder a the same computer case from a different seller. I am supposed to get it next Monday (March 13) but don't know for sure because UPS for some reason stopped tracking it.



Build it on a piece of cardboard and bench the damn thing till there is no more cardboard left! We are all waiting for this


----------



## Darren

Deadpool said:


> Build it on a piece of cardboard and bench the damn thing till there is no more cardboard left! We are all waiting for this


Tomorrow you will see the results. 

Friggin' FedEx though... It left California Wednesday morning, hit New Mexico around midnight and then at 1:10PM today it literally drives right through my city and up to Kansas City to be sorted. Even registered as being in the suburb I live right next to so it was within a few miles of my house. Tonight/tomorrow it'll be sent back here from KC and delivered. Couldn't they just drop it off while they were already here....? 

I'll probably go to work right when it gets delivered too since I work at 2pm and that's when FedEx usually comes. I am not a patient man...


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> I'll probably go to work right when it gets delivered too since I work at 2pm and that's when FedEx usually comes. I am not a patient man...



In those moments you realise how good Amazon 1 day delivery actually is.


----------



## Darren

Deadpool said:


> In those moments you realise how good Amazon 1 day delivery actually is.


I could have paid for faster delivery but doubling to tripling delivery charges for a day isn't worth it. I've been running AM3(+) for 5 years, I can wait a day.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> I could have paid for faster delivery but doubling to tripling delivery charges for a day isn't worth it. I've been running AM3(+) for 5 years, I can wait a day.



Oh but you forget about the Prime membership 30-day free trial  I even got $70 free from my last (and only) $650 purchase.


----------



## Darren

Deadpool said:


> Oh but you forget about the Prime membership 30-day free trial  I even got $70 free from my last (and only) $650 purchase.


I've gotten a year of prime for free. Somehow activated the student 6 month trial two different times on one account.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> I've gotten a year of prime for free. Somehow activated the student 6 month trial two different times on one account.



Student free trial? Man that´s new. And one year is fudging nuts.


----------



## Darren

Deadpool said:


> Student free trial? Man that´s new. And one year is fudging nuts.


Not remotely. If you are a college student, maybe even high school, you can get a student trial for 6 months. Set it up and cancel it instantly and 6 months of free shipping. First one I activated was at least 2+ years ago and it's been around longer than that.


----------



## Deadpool

Darren said:


> Not remotely. If you are a college student, maybe even high school, you can get a student trial for 6 months. Set it up and cancel it instantly and 6 months of free shipping. First one I activated was at least 2+ years ago and it's been around longer than that.



Oh man that´s awesome. It´s a shame they don´t ship computer parts to Argentina.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Got screwed with Corsair running out of stock with their AM4 brackets. Returning my H110 and ordered the H110i from Amazing that supposedly has the bracket. Will get it on Saturday.


----------



## Darren

It's here. Got work in less than 3 hours. Lemme see if I can get a few bench's before then.


----------



## Darren

Didn't even reinstall Windows. Works like a charm, just had to activate Windows again.


----------



## Darren

Would advise extreme caution to an early Ryzen owners. I didn't reinstall Windows and I think it's complicating things for me a lot but I did attempt to overclock via Boost clock adjustment and just got continuous black screening for 40 mins. Had to reset CMOS and pull battery numerous times as well as reseat RAM to get it to finally POST again. Also had a couple BSOD's while watching Netflix for memory. Had to downclock that. Running on BIOS out of the box as the upgrade utilities and flash from a flash drive aren't working for me. I'm going to reinstall Windows in UEFI mode tonight or tomorrow and attempt to reflash. Guessing that since I'm running in Legacy mode on an old install for a different chipset it's not terribly happy with me.

Handled GTA like butter though compared to my 8320. Also noticed that my CPU-Z score is higher on single thread than a 6600K while running at a lower stock clock than the Intel. "Bad gaming CPU".


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Would advise extreme caution to an early Ryzen owners. I didn't reinstall Windows and I think it's complicating things for me a lot but I did attempt to overclock via Boost clock adjustment and just got continuous black screening for 40 mins. Had to reset CMOS and pull battery numerous times as well as reseat RAM to get it to finally POST again. Also had a couple BSOD's while watching Netflix for memory. Had to downclock that. Running on BIOS out of the box as the upgrade utilities and flash from a flash drive aren't working for me. I'm going to reinstall Windows in UEFI mode tonight or tomorrow and attempt to reflash. Guessing that since I'm running in Legacy mode on an old install for a different chipset it's not terribly happy with me.
> 
> Handled GTA like butter though compared to my 8320. Also noticed that my CPU-Z score is higher on single thread than a 6600K while running at a lower stock clock than the Intel. "Bad gaming CPU".



I'd like to make it clear you are making me want an upgrade really bad and I don't need one and it's frustrating the hell out of me.

But, on that topic, past this Windows issue, you have got it made now son.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I haven't reinstalled Windows since 2010, not looking forward to ending my streak  This installation has been through 3 hard drives and an SSD, 3 versions of Windows, and 4 different computers. I haven't had any issues with my setups so I never reinstalled.

The cooler I ordered on Amazon that I thought would be here today will actually be here on Wednesday


----------



## beers

lucasbytegenius said:


> not looking forward to ending my streak


----------



## Darren

beers said:


>


I WinRe once a year. This will be my third time in 6 months now though...



Origin Saint said:


> I'd like to make it clear you are making me want an upgrade really bad and I don't need one and it's frustrating the hell out of me.
> 
> But, on that topic, past this Windows issue, you have got it made now son.



Doo eeeeiiitttt

Look at that multithreaded score. It calls to you.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> Look at that multithreaded score. It calls to you.


Listen to the man.  You can only resist for so long.

Ryzen is inevitable.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> Listen to the man.  You can only resist for so long.
> 
> Ryzen is inevitable.



Big talk for a man that walked by a display full of them and didn't buy one.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> Big talk for a man that walked by a display full of them and didn't buy one.


Buy my shit and I'll order one right now


----------



## Laquer Head

If only more Ryzen boards were available... I might be convinced to build AMD ...might


----------



## Darren

The MicroCenter in Kansas City had dozens of the X370 Asus Prime and the MSI X370 Gaming Carbon as of yesterday. I expect a lot more motherboard availability in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## beers

Darren said:


> The MicroCenter in Kansas City had dozens of the X370 Asus Prime and the MSI X370 Gaming Carbon as of yesterday. I expect a lot more motherboard availability in the upcoming weeks.


I was about to leave work and go there to pick up this Raspberry Pi Zero W, and you throw this knowledge on me?  

RIP wallet.


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> I was about to leave work and go there to pick up this Raspberry Pi Zero W, and you throw this knowledge on me?
> 
> RIP wallet.


Do it. Do it. Do it.

They had a full display set up for Ryzen and a banner too.


----------



## Darren

Stock voltage and knocking into 1800X territory. Amazing.


----------



## Jiniix

So my 1800X looks pretty much identical to that at complete stock. Didn't have much time to play with it yesterday 

But what are the cool kids using to monitor temps? I did a bit of searching, and it appears 1700X and 1800X doesn't have per-core-temp, and all HWMonitor reported were TMPIN1,2 and 3 - which should be socket 56C, mobo overall 32C and northbridge 24C. 

But both CPU and DRAM voltage had a spike to 2.790v at some point, according to HWMonitor. Anyone seen something like this?


----------



## Darren

Jiniix said:


> So my 1800X looks pretty much identical to that at complete stock. Didn't have much time to play with it yesterday
> 
> But what are the cool kids using to monitor temps? I did a bit of searching, and it appears 1700X and 1800X doesn't have per-core-temp, and all HWMonitor reported were TMPIN1,2 and 3 - which should be socket 56C, mobo overall 32C and northbridge 24C.
> 
> But both CPU and DRAM voltage had a spike to 2.790v at some point, according to HWMonitor. Anyone seen something like this?




I'm downloading this.
https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master

Edit: Dang this thing is cool. Shows clock speed, temp, voltage, and has controls for core disabling, individual core speeds, and memory control. Matches what I already set in my BIOS even.


----------



## Jiniix

Thanks, I'll take a look at it when I get off work. I can't wait to squeeze every bit of performance from this CPU


----------



## Darren

R5 release date is sooner than I and many others seem to have expected. Less than a month.


----------



## C4C

Darren said:


> R5 release date is sooner than I and many others seem to have expected. Less than a month.



UGHH I just want an APU so I can build my parents a nice PC for cheap..


----------



## Intel_man

C4C said:


> UGHH I just want an APU so I can build my parents a nice PC for cheap..


how cheap are we talking about?


----------



## beers

Here's some discussion about a HEDT offering with 16c/32t 

Thoughts?
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/page-34#post-38797798


----------



## Darren

Well finally got some time today to mess with stuff. It's basically a requirement to download and install Ryzen Master as current software just doesn't support it enough. HWMonitor cannot read any usable CPU temp and none of the temps it does have are labelled. My RAM also is acting finnicky and doesn't seem to like Ryzen Master for memory overclocks. Gonna have to use BIOS for that as it BSOD's constantly. CPU overclocks it seems to handle quite well though. Holds steady at speed I set it too and doesn't require reboots constantly which is a huge help. Also realized that up until today I've been running at stock CPU voltage which has been a measly 1.18v even at 3.9GHz. Definitely get improved smoothness by bumping it up, will have to tweak it more.

Definitely advise caution to Ryzen overclockers though, not terribly stable yet and very little documentation makes it harder to track stuff down. I'll be working on a guide for it once I've figured out the kinks.

Edit: Definitely DO NOT use Ryzen Master for memory overclocking. I've never had so many blue screens in one day, was crashing at various settings even under what the sticks are rated for. Think I got it back to safety now but gawd damn that was a mess. Would BSOD on shutdown even.


----------



## C4C

Intel_man said:


> how cheap are we talking about?



about $450 USD give or take $50 haha.. They really want another OS X machine though so I've been thinking a mini-ITX i5-6400 build for a while..

That's a whole different discussion though


----------



## Intel_man

C4C said:


> about $450 USD give or take $50 haha.. They really want another OS X machine though so I've been thinking a mini-ITX i5-6400 build for a while..
> 
> That's a whole different discussion though


Look into those Intel NUC's... they're pretty cheap. But I dont think you can grab an i5 build for under $500.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Look into those Intel NUC's... they're pretty cheap. But I dont think you can grab an i5 build for under $500.




What else does it need?

https://www.amazon.com/Intel-NUC5i5...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=7G5V235C57WSBAR5FQTJ

To stay on topic, dear mother of God don't mess with your RAM if you know what's good for you. This is a pretty widespread issue apparently but I can't even get my stuff to stay running without BSOD let alone overclock it. Regretting not buying faster RAM of Corsair or GSkill. CMOS reset seems to have finally settled it, for now at least.

Out of curiosity, anybody have experience overclocking DDR4 RAM at all? My kit is only for 2400MHz but my CAS and voltage are fairly low which makes me think I can push it higher at some point.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> What else does it need?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Intel-NUC5i5...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=7G5V235C57WSBAR5FQTJ


Uh well I guess you can stay under the $500 mark if you get the older NUC's. The new 7th gen i5 one probably starts at around 450-500. 

You need RAM and a harddrive in either a m.2 or 2.5" for that one. Some NUCs only support m.2 ssd's. And of course... a copy of windows. 



Darren said:


> To stay on topic, dear mother of God don't mess with your RAM if you know what's good for you. This is a pretty widespread issue apparently but I can't even get my stuff to stay running without BSOD let alone overclock it. Regretting not buying faster RAM of Corsair or GSkill. CMOS reset seems to have finally settled it, for now at least.


Are you trying to overclock your RAM above what your ram is rated to run? Or are you trying to overclock your ram above what is "officially" supported by AMD on that processor?


----------



## beers

Usually you have to add ram and storage to nucs, but then you have a pretty fully featured PC that fits into a vesa mount


----------



## Intel_man

If you get a NUC that supports thunderbolt 3, then you can always expand with an external GPU setup... which will be a wicked setup to game on the go.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Uh well I guess you can stay under the $500 mark if you get the older NUC's. The new 7th gen i5 one probably starts at around 450-500.
> 
> You need RAM and a harddrive in either a m.2 or 2.5" for that one. Some NUCs only support m.2 ssd's. And of course... a copy of windows.
> 
> 
> Are you trying to overclock your RAM above what your ram is rated to run? Or are you trying to overclock your ram above what is "officially" supported by AMD on that processor?



I wouldn't even presume that anything is officially supported right now lol.  My mobo claims to support 2667MHz and 2933MHz with an overclock. My kit is DDR4 2400MHz CAS15 1.2V dual channel. It does NOT support XMP profiles but my motherboard loads one up for it at 2400MHz that matches my specs. Randomly blue screens with that or without that on. Used to run it fine. If I load defaults or set to auto it sometimes does 2400 and sometimes 2133. I've tried slight voltage bumps and underclocking it as well at 2133. Just general weirdness all over and BSOD's when opening CPU-Z, shutting down the computer, playing RL, or really anything at all. I ran a few minutes of memtest but I don't think they're bad as I ran most of this week with XMP on at 2400MHz.

Right now I'm at 2133MHz which is what it detected after CMOS reset. This has all been on the latest BIOS out for it. When I first got it I had similar issues but they disappeared with a flash to newer BIOS. It seems like it's easy to freak out and once you do you need to reset CMOS or flash it despite options not changing.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X370 Killer SLIac/#Specification

I'm not looking to change anything now, but is it reasonable to think I could bump up to 2667MHz as I have voltage and CAS headroom? I'd be less concerned about it but Ryzen apparently scales well with RAM speed.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Finally got my Ryzen build together, been busy at SXSW this week.
Turns out I ordered the wrong RAM initially, which was tough to diagnose because the system wouldn't even POST, no video output, nothing. I got dual-rank DIMMs when I thought I got single-rank, but I got some better stuff the second time around, Corsair LPX 3200Mhz, which I could only get up to 2933Mhz and still POST. Hopefully a BIOS update will let me overclock this stuff.
Haven't done any CPU overclocking yet, waiting on my new case to arrive to fit my H110i cooler.

Temps are weirdly high, I tried removing the included thermal paste on the H110i and applied some Arctic Silver, but they're still 50c-60c idle. During games it's up in the mid 70s, which makes me uncomfortable and I'm pretty certain an AIO loop should cool a lot better than that. No idea what the problem is. Corsair Link says the block is around 30c while the CPU is at 60c, which is very off.

I also got an M.2 SSD, Samsung 960 Evo, the thing is wicked fast.

Game performance is so much better than my 8320, hitting a steady 100 fps in BF1.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Lowered the voltage to 1.365 and now it goes up to about 1.417 and doesn't exceed that. Also wondering if maybe HWInfo's readings are off, this is what it looks like under stress:






Corsair Link:





Maybe the ASUS reading of 56c is the correct temperature and the other reading of 77c is off? That's what's making the most sense to me right now.

EDIT: facepalm. AMD has a 20c offset in the sensors for a very stupid reason: https://www.techpowerup.com/231473/amd-says-ryzen-1700x-1800x-have-a-temperature-reporting-offset

So my motherboard is reporting the correct temp of 56c. Nice.


----------



## mistersprinkles

My first guess is that your temperature readings are faulty, my second guess is a bad cooler mount. Are you using the am4 specific mount?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

mistersprinkles said:


> My first guess is that your temperature readings are faulty, my second guess is a bad cooler mount. Are you using the am4 specific mount?



Readings are faulty, see edit. And yes, using an AM4 mount.


----------



## Darren

It's incredible how different our voltages are. I can push 3.6GHz at 1.185v stable pretty much. I bumped up to 1.325ish and temps still were well within comfortable range. Started getting memory issues though so dumped my CPU back to stock for now.

Feel lucky your RAM is cooperative somewhat. According to Event Viewer I've had almost 50 critical system errors in the past 7 days. Most of which in the past few. Forums everywhere seem to have a lot of people on various configurations capped at 2133 MHz. I can't even get mine stable at that.  Just reflashed same BIOS and trying something else.



What software are you using to monitor stuff? CPU-Z and HWMonitor both aren't quite accurate as my vCore is half what it should be and no CPU temp anywhere. Edit: I should read. HWInfo.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I'm using CPU-Z and HWInfo, voltages are correct in both. HWinfo shows individual cores pegged at 1.550 constant but the CPU VDDCR is at 1.384, so some things are off.


----------



## StrangleHold

One could be reading from the cpu socket sensor and the other from the CPU itself. AMDs have never read that well on any programs.


----------



## Darren

CPU-Z reads my vCore at exactly half of what it is. HWInfo shows me 1.55 which obviously isn't right, and Ryzen Master seems accurate at 1.1875 stock. HWMonitor is all but useless for me so I'm not even bothering with it now. 

I'm still not stable but making progress I think. Kinda just trying random stuff at this point.


----------



## Jiniix

Glad to read I'm not the only one having issues 
2x16GB 2400MHz Corsair LPX + ASUS Hero. 
OCCT 4.5 gives me memory errors, but doesn't crash the system. Memtest ran for 48+ hrs gives me no errors. Running CAS16/1.2v.
My CPU voltage is everywhere, from 0.5 to 1.55, regardless if I use Auto, Offset or Manual mode. At load @ 3.6GHz it's like 1.172v, but can't keep stable with [email protected]
Going to attempt BLCK overclocking, maybe today. Really want to keep the 36x multiplier, so it can ramp up and down in speeds automatically.


----------



## Darren

I got it. Finally.

Went down to 1 stick at 2133 and CAS just cranked to 20 to see if it was stable. Nope. Flashed latest BIOS, load defaults, and then manually set all timings for RAM in BIOS. It has 2 different spots within the BIOS and sometimes one would be auto and other on or vice versa. Disabled XMP and set manually to match it at 2400MHz CAS 15 15 15 45 1.2v . Had tried that before but was on an older BIOS. Got the one stick working then added back the second. Also enabled LLC on CPU and RAM which seems to help.

Running auto voltage on everything still just LLC stepping in at load. CPU and RAM both are at 1.2v. 

Set BIOS to 3.6GHz and I scored 2080/18K ish in CPU-Z. Will try more tomorrow but am really glad I at least got my RAM stable. Amazon did approve my return request though so if it clocks like garb I might swing a 3000MHz kit.


----------



## Intel_man

Hopefully that's a bios/software issue with the RAM stability because the last thing you want it to be is a problem with the IMC. 

@Darren, how valid is this photo?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I would hold off on RAM purchases, supposedly AMD released new microcode to address the memory issues. 
https://www.overclock3d.net/news/cp...edly_released_new_agesa_microcode_for_ryzen/1


----------



## MisterEd

lucasbytegenius said:


> Lowered the voltage to 1.365 and now it goes up to about 1.417 and doesn't exceed that. Also wondering if maybe HWInfo's readings are off, this is what it looks like under stress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the ASUS reading of 56c is the correct temperature and the other reading of 77c is off? That's what's making the most sense to me right now.
> 
> EDIT: facepalm. AMD has a 20c offset in the sensors for a very stupid reason: https://www.techpowerup.com/231473/amd-says-ryzen-1700x-1800x-have-a-temperature-reporting-offset
> 
> So my motherboard is reporting the correct temp of 56c. Nice.


The temperatures are not that different for me. My motherboard has BIOS 0504.

Below are the results for IDLE and STRESS. The clock speed is fixed at 3493 MHz in both cases.


img host


----------



## MisterEd

Just updated BIOS for ASUS Prime X370-Pro from 0504 to 0511.

The 2666HHz RAM used to only run at 2133MHz. Now I can get it stable at 2400MHz.
The 1700X is still overclocked to 4.0GHz.

HWInfo now shows the temperature for the CPU (Tctl) and CPU have almost the same value where before there was a 5 degree difference.



https://pixxxels.org/


----------



## Deadpool

Did anyone see this? What do you think?

http://www.techspot.com/review/1360-amd-ryzen-5-1600x-1500x-gaming/


----------



## Darren

Intel is still going to perform slightly better in gaming, I don't see that changing really for this generation of CPU's. People just hear that Intel will do slightly better and instantly assume Ryzen sucks at gaming even if the difference isn't more that 5-10 percent or noticeable in most configurations. It doesn't suck, it's just not quite as fast but crushes the Intel chips in almost all other workloads.


----------



## Darren

Hate to say it but this guy has it right I think.


----------



## Darren

Think I need some different RAM. Month after launch and still BSOD when switching between tasks of varying load. Swapped in a couple HyperX sticks from a friend and it's flawless.


----------



## Calin

Darren said:


> Hate to say it but this guy has it right I think.


True, but I'd trade 10 FPS for better multitasking performance and better Cinebench and Fire Strike scores.
(sorry I've only seen that now)


----------



## beers

Why trade real performance in applications you utilize (gaming) for points in synthetic benchmarks?


----------



## Calin

beers said:


> Why trade real performance in applications you utilize (gaming) for points in synthetic benchmarks?


Because I game at 4k 60hz so why would I need 100fps when 60 would look exactly the same? Plus I want to start a Youtube channel in the future and Ryzen will offer way lower rendering times


----------



## Intel_man




----------



## Darren

Well it only took close to 2 months but my RAM is now stable at rated speeds with the latest BIOS. Kind of already talked myself into replacing it with something faster but probably not worth it.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Well it only took close to 2 months but my RAM is now stable at rated speeds with the latest BIOS. Kind of already talked myself into replacing it with something faster but probably not worth it.


http://hexus.net/tech/news/ram/104665-gskill-trident-z-ddr4-4333mhz-16gb-8gbx2-ram-kit-announced/


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> http://hexus.net/tech/news/ram/104665-gskill-trident-z-ddr4-4333mhz-16gb-8gbx2-ram-kit-announced/



Dem timings.


----------



## Darren

These ads are downright comical. Feels like a Dodge commercial or a summer blockbuster ad.


----------



## Intel_man

Calling your processors "EPYC" is pretty cheesy tbh...


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Calling your processors "EPYC" is pretty cheesy tbh...


ThreadRipper is the more hilarious one to me. 

Their marketing department is run by an 11 year old I think. Cuts down on costs.


----------



## Jiniix

Darren said:


> Their marketing department is run by an 11 year old I think. Cuts down on costs.


If that gives me a cheap 16c/32t CPU they can call it whatever


----------



## Intel_man

I doubt it's going to be "cheap"...


----------



## Jiniix

Everything is relative  And considering Intels current offering of 16c/32t:
E7-4850 v4 2.8GHz   =   $3000
E5-4660 v4 3.0GHz   =   $4725
E5-2697A v4 3.6GHz   =   $2900

I'm fairly confident AMD will be cheaper, and possibly higher clocked as well, than either of these. Those are full turbo boost speeds as well, they will not hit those speeds with all cores at max load - just like auto Ryzen really.


----------



## Origin Saint

EYPC commercial using that Doom soundtrack tbh.  Got me pumped for it just on music alone.


----------



## Intel_man

More EPYC news. 







Full story:
http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/107080-amd-epyc-7000-series-cpus-released-take-fight-intel-xeons/


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> More EPYC news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full story:
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/107080-amd-epyc-7000-series-cpus-released-take-fight-intel-xeons/



Those are some pretty epic specs.


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Those are some pretty epic specs.


Yea, but note to people who don't read through the article or don't know this already, the EPYC chips are on a separate LGA socket and will not be on the AM4 socket.


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> Yea, but note to people who don't read through the article or don't know this already, the EPYC chips are on a separate LGA socket and will not be on the AM4 socket.


Yeah I should probably just change the thread to AMD CPU Discussion Thread since they're actually relevant again.

Edit: Done.


----------



## beers

It's not CoFo unless it's socket amd discussion


----------



## Darren

beers said:


> It's not CoFo unless it's socket amd discussion


Happy?

It's really slow at work today... gotta entertain myself somehow.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> epic


*EPYC
*
FTFY


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> *EPYC
> *
> FTFY


I was trying not to have it be too shameless of a pun. Apparently spelling it like the CPU is more popular.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Apparently spelling it like the CPU is more popular.


Quite frankly, any other way is plain wrong from now on.


----------



## Intel_man

AMD debuts Ryzen Pro 
http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/107431-amd-debuts-ryzen-pro-cpus-battle-intel-vpro/


----------



## Origin Saint

Gonna start a GoFundMe so I can upgrade to Ryzen 5 1600X.


----------



## Intel_man

Heh, you can probably skip another 2 generations before upgrading.


----------



## Origin Saint

What I'm hearing is you want to fund a GTX 1080Ti.


----------



## Darren

Origin Saint said:


> Gonna start a GoFundMe so I can upgrade to Ryzen 5 1600X.


Ryzen 7 or go home scrublord.

<3


----------



## Intel_man

Darren said:


> Ryzen 7 or go home scrublord.
> 
> <3


OR the i9 7920X right?


----------



## Darren

Intel_man said:


> OR the i9 7920X right?


Not trying to start a fire here bro.


----------



## Origin Saint

Darren said:


> Ryzen 7 or go home scrublord.
> 
> <3


But that sweet ~$200 price point.



Darren said:


> Not trying to start a fire here bro.


Yeah, a fire made of the wasted money I spent on Intels "new" shite.


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> OR the i9 7920X right?


Where's the dislike button?


----------



## Origin Saint

beers said:


> Where's the dislike button?



_Kill it with fire_ button imminent.


----------



## Calin

"Ryzen" sounded a bit weird to me, but "Epyc" and "Threadripper" sound silly to me


----------



## Intel_man

More news on things that rip threads. 
http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/107893-amd-ryzen-threadripper-arrive-early-august-priced-799/


----------



## beers

WalletRIPer .  Where that $849 16 core at


----------



## Intel_man

AT has more info about it.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/11636/amd-ryzen-threadripper-1920x-1950x-16-cores-4g-turbo-799-999-usd


----------



## Darren

Begun the core wars have.


----------

